# Ancelotti Milan: risposta ufficiale entro il 3 Giugno. Si o No.



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Terminato l'ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti. Il tecnico, all'uscita dall'hotel, ha affermato:"Con Galliani sto sempre bene". Secondo Milan Channel, le possibilità di vedere Ancelotti sulla panchina del Milan 2015/2016 sono al 50%.

Il tecnico si è preso altro tempo. La risposta definitiva arriverà entro il prossimo 3 Giugno. 

Ancelotti:"Mercoledì darò la mia risposta. Prendermi un anno sabbatico? Vedremo..."


A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti. 


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti...015-ore-12-si-o-no-vt28521-12.html#post704728


----------



## de sica (28 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me ci stiamo facendo solo un mucchio di illusioni.. dopo le elezioni vedrete


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Dopo le elezioni. Mavà?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terminato l'ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti. Il tecnico, all'uscita dall'hotel, ha affermato:"Con Galliani sto sempre bene". Secondo Milan Channel, le possibilità di vedere Ancelotti sulla panchina del Milan 2015/2016 sono al 50%.
> 
> Il tecnico si è preso altro tempo. La risposta definitiva arriverà entro il prossimo 3 Giugno.
> 
> ...



Visione realista: patetico teatrino elettorale.
Visione ottimista/speranzosa: annuncio assieme alla cessione e prima della cerimonia Uefa. I nuovi soci annunciano come prima cosa l'allenatore.

Vorrei tanto credere alla seconda, ma mi è difficile...


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2015)

Se veramente ci fossero soldi da investire gli annunci li avrebbero fatti prima e non dopo le elezioni. Ennesima presa per i fondelli. Già mi immagino la conferenza di presentazione di Brocchi o Sarri.


----------



## robs91 (28 Maggio 2015)

Dire no subito sarebbe stata una mazzata troppo forte per Silvio, in vista della regionali.Quindi rimandiamo tutto al 3 giugno....


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Maggio 2015)

hahahahahahahahah ovviamente 2 giorni dopo le elezioni!!

Patetici. Spero che qualche giornalista li sputtani ma dubito. Forse possiamo sperare in Zvone questo weekend.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Maggio 2015)

Se tutto questo e solo un teatrino elettorale male per Carlo molto male... invece sul dellinquente meglio non coment


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se veramente ci fossero soldi da investire gli annunci li avrebbero fatti prima e non dopo le elezioni. Ennesima presa per i fondelli. Già mi immagino la conferenza di presentazione di Brocchi o Sarri.



.


----------



## mark (28 Maggio 2015)

Versione ottimista: Ancelotti vuole che dalle parole si passi ai fatti e magari con l'annuncio dell'ingaggio di un grande giocatore entro mercoledì allora Ancelotti accetterebbe, in caso contrario no.
Magari parlavano di questo in tutti quegli incontri.. Spero sia così 
Versione pessimista, o meglio realista: tutta campagna elettorale


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti comunque mi ha davvero deluso..non mi sarei aspettato lui andare dietro a questi circhi..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Maggio 2015)

Non capisco che cosa c'entri Carlo Ancelotti con le elezioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terminato l'ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti. Il tecnico, all'uscita dall'hotel, ha affermato:"Con Galliani sto sempre bene". Secondo Milan Channel, le possibilità di vedere Ancelotti sulla panchina del Milan 2015/2016 sono al 50%.
> 
> Il tecnico si è preso altro tempo. La risposta definitiva arriverà entro il prossimo 3 Giugno.
> 
> ...



Se avesse voluto dire di no lo avrebbe già fatto.


----------



## bargnani83 (28 Maggio 2015)

della serie o ancelotti o morte.in quanto emery un'altra settimana non credo aspetti (giustamente)su conte sono scettico in quanto troppe cose dovrebbero incastrarsi per farlo arrivare al milan e ci ritroveremo con un allenatore di 3a fascia.che bello.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non capisco che cosa c'entri Carlo Ancelotti con le elezioni.



Ma Renzi è informato che dall'intervento alla cervicale di Carletto dipende la tenuta del suo governo? Qualcuno lo informi, per favore...


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti è già chiuso.
Come in ogni trattativa c'è chi ci crede e chi no (io stavo dalla seconda parte), ma dopo queste dichiarazioni, ha già accettato.
Non avrebbe iniziato tutto questo, non avrebbe detto "anno sabbatico? vedremo", non avrebbe fatto nulla di tutto ciò...Ancelotti non è tipo del genere.
Immagino avranno parlato del mercato e Galliani gli avrà presentato le varie opportunità da poter cogliere, Carletto si sarà espresso in merito e nei prossimi giorni vedremo il condom muoversi di conseguenza.
Berlusconi è voluto arrivare al voto senza propendere nè da una parte nè dall'altra per non influenzare nessuno...aspettiamo lunedì


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Impossibile pronosticare come andrà a finire questa storia. Io mi auguro solo che NON la stiano tenendo in piedi esclusivamente per le elezioni. 

Li conosciamo e sappiamo perfettamente che sarebbero capaci di questo ed altro. Speriamo di no.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impossibile pronosticare come andrà a finire questa storia. Io mi auguro solo che NON la stiano tenendo in piedi esclusivamente per le elezioni.
> 
> Li conosciamo e sappiamo perfettamente che sarebbero capaci di questo ed altro. Speriamo di no.



Quello è vero, però a tutto c'è un limite dai...lo sanno anche loro


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me è fatta, ora speriamo che Carletto abbia consigliato a Galliani dei buoni giocatori da acquistare


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani:"50% le possibilità che Ancelotti accetti il Milan. O verrà da noi o resterà fermo un anno. Chiamerò Ancelotti Mercoledì e vedremo quello che mi risponderà".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani: “Carlo vorrebbe star fermo un anno, ma spero si convinca ad accettare il Milan. La risposta finale sarà mercoledì 3 giugno. Ci penserà ancora qualche giorno, mi ha detto che le possibilità 50 e 50, e sono percentuali reali, non solo 49 e 51. Mercoledì lo chiamo, ormai siamo d’accordo su tutto, vediamo cosa mi dice mercoledì quando lo chiamo”.*


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: “Carlo vorrebbe star fermo un anno, ma spero si convinca ad accettare il Milan. La risposta finale sarà mercoledì 3 giugno. Ci penserà ancora qualche giorno, mi ha detto che le possibilità 50 e 50, e sono percentuali reali, non solo 49 e 51. Mercoledì lo chiamo, ormai siamo d’accordo su tutto, vediamo cosa mi dice mercoledì quando lo chiamo”.*



Sarebbe interessante sapere con che faccia ha detto queste cose.
La frase "ormai siamo d'accordo su tutto" credo metta il punto sulla questione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

Dico solo una parola VERGOGNA, ma ci rendiamo conto? avevano ragione tutti quelli che dicevano che era tutta campagna elettorale, ringrazio questo teatrino mi hanno fatto cadere pure CArletto alotr che sta ai giochetti del gallo e co che amarezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: “Carlo vorrebbe star fermo un anno, ma spero si convinca ad accettare il Milan. La risposta finale sarà mercoledì 3 giugno. Ci penserà ancora qualche giorno, mi ha detto che le possibilità 50 e 50, e sono percentuali reali, non solo 49 e 51. Mercoledì lo chiamo, ormai siamo d’accordo su tutto, vediamo cosa mi dice mercoledì quando lo chiamo”.*



E poi dice di no...allora su chi andiamo? Qua c'è il rischio che sta storia dell'allenatore si porti a fine Giugno.. il che è disastroso.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Maggio 2015)

Era in diretta con Pellegatti su Italia 1


----------



## Ciachi (28 Maggio 2015)

Vi prego ditemi che è uno scherzo!!???....


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Era in diretta con Pellegatti su Italia 1



Uno che sa di prendersi una porta in faccia, si accorda con i suoi amici giornalisti per farsi intervistare in diretta al tg sportivo di mediaset? Cioè casualmente hanno finito il summit proprio nel momento in cui c'era la diretta?
Io non credo...intorno a questa faccenda c'è un tentativo di mediatizzarla il più possibile che mi fa propendere verso il sì di Ancelotti, che dev'essere celebrato come un ritorno agli investimenti del presidente.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impossibile pronosticare come andrà a finire questa storia. Io mi auguro solo che NON la stiano tenendo in piedi esclusivamente per le elezioni.
> 
> Li conosciamo e sappiamo perfettamente che sarebbero capaci di questo ed altro. Speriamo di no.



Capace anche Ancelotti? Perché il protagonista del famoso "teatrino" a questo punto sarebbe soprattutto lui. Via...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: “Carlo vorrebbe star fermo un anno, ma spero si convinca ad accettare il Milan. La risposta finale sarà mercoledì 3 giugno. Ci penserà ancora qualche giorno, mi ha detto che le possibilità 50 e 50, e sono percentuali reali, non solo 49 e 51. Mercoledì lo chiamo, ormai siamo d’accordo su tutto, vediamo cosa mi dice mercoledì quando lo chiamo”.*



Ancora sei giorni di circo?
Ma basta...


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Maggio 2015)

*Ai microfoni di Sky, Galliani: “Carlo ha detto che ci sono il 50% di possibilità, mercoledì ci darà la risposta definitiva, siamo d’accordo su tutto: soldi, anni di contratto, tutto proprio. O torna al Milan o rimane fermo un anno”.*


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ai microfoni di Sky, Galliani: “Carlo ha detto che ci sono il 50% di possibilità, mercoledì ci darà la risposta definitiva, siamo d’accordo su tutto: soldi, anni di contratto, tutto proprio. O torna al Milan o rimane fermo un anno”.*



Ma perchè ha bisogno di altro tempo? Perchè ci costringeranno ad assistere ancora a questa tiritera? Non poteva dire sì o no e amen? Sono passati 4 giorni con incontri ad ogni ora del mattino e della sera,santo cielo!


----------



## Black (28 Maggio 2015)

ecco tutto sta andando come avevo previsto. La tirano lunga con questa trattativa fino a dopo le elezioni. Dopo il 3 Giugno magicamente tutto il budget per il mercato sparirà e al massimo prendono i Valdifiori, Baselli, ecc... maledetti!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"50% le possibilità che Ancelotti accetti il Milan. O verrà da noi o resterà fermo un anno. Chiamerò Ancelotti Mercoledì e vedremo quello che mi risponderà".*



Se non ci fosse in mezzo galliani io penserei :
Abbiamo già chiuso,Ancelotti tornerà al Milan ma per rispetto verso inzaghi non si può annunciare già tutto oggi.non é stato esonerato ufficialmente quindi...Ancelotti con stile aspetta 3 giorni dopo la fine del campionato,,,e poi così anche da parte del real fa vedere che il corteggiamento del Milan é stato così estenuante da non poter dire di no...mentre l accordo lo avevano da quando sono arrivati gli investitori...
Ma dato che c è di mezzo galliani la logica non conta.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Cinesi + Ancelotti + Mercato da lunedì in poi

Arrivare alle elezioni con un forse di Ancelotti che plus darebbe a Berlusconi? Nessuno...


----------



## ps18ps (28 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse in mezzo galliani io penserei :
> Abbiamo già chiuso,Ancelotti tornerà al Milan ma per rispetto verso inzaghi non si può annunciare già tutto oggi.non é stato esonerato ufficialmente quindi...Ancelotti con stile aspetta 3 giorni dopo la fine del campionato,,,e poi così anche da parte del real fa vedere che il corteggiamento del Milan é stato così estenuante da non poter dire di no...mentre l accordo lo avevano da quando sono arrivati gli investitori...
> Ma dato che c è di mezzo galliani la logica non conta.



concordo, aspetteranno la fine del campionato per esonerare inzaghi e poi annunciare il nuovo allenatore.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ai microfoni di Sky, Galliani: “Carlo ha detto che ci sono il 50% di possibilità, mercoledì ci darà la risposta definitiva, siamo d’accordo su tutto: soldi, anni di contratto, tutto proprio. O torna al Milan o rimane fermo un anno”.*



Mah. Massimo rispetto per Carletto, ma se non vi fossero reali motivazioni personali impeditive, un eventuale rifiuto sarebbe a questo punto incomprensibile. Senza l'esonero di Perez, Carletto avrebbe dovuto comunque rimettere tuta e scarpini a luglio, intervento o non intervento, ed anche con annesso nipotino. Se le motivazioni fossero tecniche, le avrebbe riferite al suo interlocutore dopo cinque minuti di conversazione, giusto per far capire l'aria che tira. Ora, dopo quattro giorni di riunioni, non capirei un no. E, come si dice, mi scadrebbe la persona. Ma spero che Carletto ancora una volta mantenga un atteggiamento all'altezza della dignità della sua persona. Ma pronto ad una eventuale delusione, sia chiaro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ai microfoni di Sky, Galliani: “Carlo ha detto che ci sono il 50% di possibilità, mercoledì ci darà la risposta definitiva, siamo d’accordo su tutto: soldi, anni di contratto, tutto proprio. O torna al Milan o rimane fermo un anno”.*





kollaps ha scritto:


> Cinesi + Ancelotti + Mercato da lunedì in poi
> 
> Arrivare alle elezioni con un forse di Ancelotti che plus darebbe a Berlusconi? Nessuno...



Sono d'accordo. Il voto di scambio è altro. La gente non ti da niente per delle promesse. Ancora meno gli attuali tifosi del Milan. Se rifiuta non sarà per il teatrino elettorale ma perché realmente non se la sentiva di ricominciare da zero con noi. Anche se poteva dirlo subito, infatti questo mi risulta strano.


----------



## Jack14 (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ai microfoni di Sky, Galliani: “Carlo ha detto che ci sono il 50% di possibilità, mercoledì ci darà la risposta definitiva, siamo d’accordo su tutto: soldi, anni di contratto, tutto proprio. O torna al Milan o rimane fermo un anno”.*



io rimango dubbioso. Guarda caso la decisione, dopo 4 giorni e 5 summit, sarà dopo le elezioni come (quasi) tutti noi avevamo profetizzato. La soluzione può essere che Carletto ha detto no, ma gli hanno chiesto di comunicarlo in via ufficiale dopo le elezioni.Guarda caso il discorso delle possibilità al 50% l'ha tirata fuori Galliani... Carletto non ha fatto riferimento a percentuali...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: “Carlo vorrebbe star fermo un anno, ma spero si convinca ad accettare il Milan. La risposta finale sarà mercoledì 3 giugno. Ci penserà ancora qualche giorno, mi ha detto che le possibilità 50 e 50, e sono percentuali reali, non solo 49 e 51. Mercoledì lo chiamo, ormai siamo d’accordo su tutto, vediamo cosa mi dice mercoledì quando lo chiamo”.*



Slittato a dopo le elezioni, per me è un no.


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ha bisogno di altro tempo? Perchè ci costringeranno ad assistere ancora a questa tiritera? Non poteva dire sì o no e amen? Sono passati 4 giorni con incontri ad ogni ora del mattino e della sera,santo cielo!



Mi sento di dire che Ancelotti abbia dei dubbi riguardo a quest'aspetto: il Milan che lui conosceva aveva una società compatta; dei senatori nello spogliatoio; un livello disciplinare rigoroso. Tutte cose che oggi non ci sono più. 
Non a caso ad Ancelotti non è stato offerto il ruolo di allenatore, ma quello di manager, impostando in prima persona gli obiettivi di mercato e lo staff. 
Ma avrebbe pure altri compiti: individuare dei giocatori che non siano "solo" forti, ma che diventino i nuovi senatori, gli eredi di Baresi, Maldini e Albertini, i successori di Nesta, Pirlo, Gattuso e Ambrosini, il ripristino insomma di quella che negli anni diventerà la vecchia guardia del nuovo ciclo del Milan. 
Sarebbe inoltre l'uomo di peso che porterebbe equilibrio nelle divergenze tra Galliani e Barbara, e l'uomo immagine del Milan nel mondo. 

Ha voglia di fare tutto questo? Lo sapremo il 3 giugno. 
Curioso però che ci sia una data precisa per la sua risposta. Che voglia aspettare che il Milan rescinda ufficialmente il contratto con Inzaghi?


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani in aeroporto: "Sono arrivato con un 10%, riparto con il 50%. Che non è il 100%". *


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Il voto di scambio è altro. La gente non ti da niente per delle promesse. Ancora meno gli attuali tifosi del Milan. Se rifiuta non sarà per il teatrino elettorale ma perché realmente non se la sentiva di ricominciare da zero con noi. Anche se poteva dirlo subito, infatti questo mi risulta strano.



Non rifiuterà.
Se proprio voleva dei vantaggi, avrebbe annunciato tutto ora...ma i soldi per le operazioni non sono suoi.
Annuncerà tutto insieme, dopo il voto.

Arrivare alle regionali con un Ancelotti in forse non entusiasma nessuno, non c'è nessun strategia di questo tipo, neanche il peggior esperto di marketing l'avrebbe pensata.


Tutte queste mezze voci, mezze conferme stanno a dire "Sì, cambierà tutto", ma a Giugno


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Cinesi + Ancelotti + Mercato da lunedì in poi
> 
> Arrivare alle elezioni con un forse di Ancelotti che plus darebbe a Berlusconi? Nessuno...



Appunto, se avesse deciso di sì l'avrebbero annunciato oggi/domani.


----------



## Iblahimovic (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terminato l'ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti. Il tecnico, all'uscita dall'hotel, ha affermato:"Con Galliani sto sempre bene". Secondo Milan Channel, le possibilità di vedere Ancelotti sulla panchina del Milan 2015/2016 sono al 50%.
> 
> Il tecnico si è preso altro tempo. La risposta definitiva arriverà entro il prossimo 3 Giugno.
> 
> ...



sempre piu sdegno


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Cinesi + Ancelotti + Mercato da lunedì in poi
> 
> Arrivare alle elezioni con un forse di Ancelotti che plus darebbe a Berlusconi? Nessuno...



Pensa che bomba mediatica se il 5 giugno alla premiazione Uefa si presenta con Ancelotti e i soci cinesi.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Maggio 2015)

La risposta arriverà settimana prossima per rispetto nei confronti di Inzaghi suo ex giocatore


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, se avesse deciso di sì l'avrebbero annunciato oggi/domani.



C e anche inzaghi da esonerare prima...quindi oggi sarebbe stato proprio brutto ,senza rispetto.
Per me sarà un si,è se torna carlo anche il milan é stato venduto.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> C e anche inzaghi da esonerare prima...quindi oggi sarebbe stato proprio brutto ,senza rispetto.
> Per me sarà un si,è se torna carlo anche il milan é stato venduto.



Ci ho pensato ma Inzaghi vale zero in questo momento, tanto già lo sa che la prossima sarà l'ultima, Ancelotti o no.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, se avesse deciso di sì l'avrebbero annunciato oggi/domani.



Quindi hanno iniziato questo teatrino per nulla??

La situazione che dipingete è questa: Berlusconi ha mandato Galliani per prendere Ancelotti che arriva in forse due giorni prima del voto e poi dopo le elezioni dice di no.
In tutto questo cosa ci guadagna Berlusconi? Nè in immagine (che ne uscirebbe perdente nel post-elezioni) nè in campagna elettorale, visto che non ha nulla in mano.
Se Ancelotti avesse detto subito no, non sarebbe nemmeno andato a Madrid il pelatone. Ed Ancelotti non ha deciso durante questa settimana se venire, ne son sicuro.

Più che voti, politica, eccetera, secondo me il vero snodo sono i cinesi.
Loro mettono i soldi, ma Berlusconi prima di averli annunciati non può fare nulla, il merito se lo vogliono spartire.
Sta facendo tutto questo per spianare la strada alla vendita delle quote, tenendo tutto in bilico, senza sbilanciarsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ai microfoni di Sky, Galliani: “Carlo ha detto che ci sono il 50% di possibilità, mercoledì ci darà la risposta definitiva, siamo d’accordo su tutto: soldi, anni di contratto, tutto proprio. O torna al Milan o rimane fermo un anno”.*



Allora ragazzi parliamoci chiaro: qui è tutto un teatrino di Galliani e Berlusconi, Ancelotti non centra nulla e la prova è stata l'intervista in diretta con Pellegatti su studio sport..

Intanto si va a Mercoledì guarda caso 2 giorni dopo le elezioni e con Galliani che sarà già nascosto sotto qualche pietra a forte dei marmi dove rimarrà fino al 25 di Agosto.

Galliani ha continuato a dire "50 e 50 ma o diventa 100 o diventa ZERO" quindi si è lasciato già pronta la via d'uscita "L'avevo detto che era metà e metà, hanno prevalso la salute e la stanchezza.."

Sottolineatura vergognosa almeno due volte che "il presidente Berlusconi ha insistito, è in contatto e è anche una sua idea"

Fin qui temevo che Carlo si stesse prestando al giochetto, poi però la cosa peggiore, il viscido giornalista chiede "Ma perché Ancelotti?" e il condor qui cala l'asso che a suo dire ha spiazzato anche Carlo facendolo vacillare (speriamo di no) "Perché al di là della stima e l'affetto Ancelotti ha un *curriculum* che nessun altro allenatore ha a parte Mourinho e Guardiola"..avete capito cosa sta succedendo?..Sta succedendo che la presa in giro è anche e soprattutto nei confronti del tecnico!!..Galliani lo sta smielando con ste storielle penose..Ancelotti come tutti noi sapeva già che era solo una manfrina elettorale e infatti aveva risposto picche con la scusa dell'intervento (tipo la caviglia di Van Basten..) ma fester non ha mollato e adesso cerca di fargli credere che non è lì solo per un teatrino con l'ultimo nome spendibile e vagamente credibile (se andava a trattare un Guardiola chi ci credeva?..E un Klopp gli avrebbe sbattuto la porta in faccia altro che cucinargli la cena..)..

Disgustosi oltre ogni limite..prendono in giro i tifosi, illudono e prendono in giro un amico oltre che un serio professionista..
Mi fanno rabbia oltre che tanta pena..e poi magicamente da lunedì inizieranno a circolare voci di un silvio deluso dalla bastonata elettorale (scontatissima) che non ci mette più mezzo euro, che sparisce dalle tv e dalle interviste (che casualmente non rilasciava da mesi prima di 15-20 giorni fa) e così Ancelotti capirà che era tutta fuffa e dirà di no..quindi ci piglieremo il primo che capita..del resto se vai a comprare la ferrari e scopri che costa troppo ripieghi su una fiat punto no?..


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pensa che bomba mediatica se il 5 giugno alla premiazione Uefa si presenta con Ancelotti e i soci cinesi.



Sarebbe al livello di elicotteri ed altre operazioni da malato di marketing...cosa che è Berlusconi.

I cinesi avranno detto : "ok noi ci mettiamo i soldi, ma i meriti mica te li puoi prendere tutti tu, sennò noi cosa ci guadagniamo mediaticamente?"
Per questo, è fermo.
Poi me lo immagino uno come Galliani che è da anni che fa le nozze coi fichi secchi ed è sobissato di insulti e prese in giro da mezza stampa, con qualche soldo in mano. Si chiama dietro mezza televisione per farlo vedere...cosa che effettivamente si sta realizzando.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sento di dire che Ancelotti abbia dei dubbi riguardo a quest'aspetto: il Milan che lui conosceva aveva una società compatta; dei senatori nello spogliatoio; un livello disciplinare rigoroso. Tutte cose che oggi non ci sono più.
> Non a caso ad Ancelotti non è stato offerto il ruolo di allenatore, ma quello di manager, impostando in prima persona gli obiettivi di mercato e lo staff.
> Ma avrebbe pure altri compiti: individuare dei giocatori che non siano "solo" forti, ma che diventino i nuovi senatori, gli eredi di Baresi, Maldini e Albertini, i successori di Nesta, Pirlo, Gattuso e Ambrosini, il ripristino insomma di quella che negli anni diventerà la vecchia guardia del nuovo ciclo del Milan.
> Sarebbe inoltre l'uomo di peso che porterebbe equilibrio nelle divergenze tra Galliani e Barbara, e l'uomo immagine del Milan nel mondo.
> ...



Analisi interessante. Sarebbe una sfida atteaente per un uomo come lui, ti dico anzi che proprio la prospettiva di una rifondazione morale prima ancora che tecnica della squadra potrebbe invogliarlo ad accettare. Il grande Milan di Ancelotti, al di fuori di Maldini e di Gattuso, che si è ritrovato (e di Shevchenko, grande giocatore ma non leader di spogliatoio) è un Milan di uomini scelti da Ancelotti: Seedorf, Nesta, il Pirlo riplasmato da lui. E poi Kaka'. La sua attenzione in questi giorni credo che sia stata diretta sulla valutazione delle risorse esistenti nello spogliatoio attuale, e su cosa serva, a livello tecnico e di leadership, per migliorare la squadra. Quanto a mercoledì, leggo di una sua imminente partenza per il Canada per l'intervento. Può darsi che voglia verificarne l'esito prima di dare una disponibilità al 100%. Può darsi, appunto, ma mi aspetto di tutto, ormai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2015)

scontato COME LA MORTE ..dopo le elezioni dirà di no ... hahaha 

chi l'ha scritta sta cosa ieri o l'altro ieri ahahaha ..

troppo prevedibili


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Galliani in aeroporto: "Sono arrivato con un 10%, riparto con il 50%. Che non è il 100%". *



Mai visto un club fare tanto baccano mediatico per ingaggiare un allenatore. Ma dove vogliamo andare con questi clown...


----------



## ps18ps (28 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato ma Inzaghi vale zero in questo momento, tanto già lo sa che la prossima sarà l'ultima, Ancelotti o no.



ma i passaggi formali bisogna rispettarli, poi comunque inzaghi era un pupillo di ancelotti e mi sembra giusto che se lui viene ad allenare al suo posto aspetti l'ufficialità dell'esonero di inzaghi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato ma Inzaghi vale zero in questo momento, tanto già lo sa che la prossima sarà l'ultima, Ancelotti o no.



Si ma a livello mediatico ë una mancanza di stile....già per me lo é adesso.Facevano più bella figura ad esonerarlo mesi fa o comunque concordare una conferenza stampa come ha fatto il Napoli con Benitez.
Inzaghi a lavorare a milanello con quell altro a Madrid a convincere Ancelotti.....non é bello ,e galliani che dice "é stato il minimo dirlo ad inzaghi"si bè...si ha dato spettacolo per una settimana credo che ha dovuto comunicarlo ...dai non é stile questo.
Indipendentemente da quando schifo abbia fatto pippo sto anno.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi parliamoci chiaro: qui è tutto un teatrino di Galliani e Berlusconi, Ancelotti non centra nulla e la prova è stata l'intervista in diretta con Pellegatti su studio sport..
> 
> Intanto si va a Mercoledì guarda caso 2 giorni dopo le elezioni e con Galliani che sarà già nascosto sotto qualche pietra a forte dei marmi dove rimarrà fino al 25 di Agosto.
> 
> ...



Posso anche capire il tuo pensiero, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Ancelotti non ha deciso in questi giorni se venire o meno...e di sicuro sa anche le eventuali capacità economiche del prossimo Milan. Dopo aver vinto la decima, sapendo che c'erano 0 euro non si siedeva neanche al tavolo.
Un conto è l'amicizia, un conto è farsi prendere per i fondelli.
Un tecnico come Ancelotti, con la sua esperienza, cosa pensi che sia? Un burattino che si fa comprare con due sviolinate?
Va bene essere contro Berlusconi, va bene non credere a nessuna sua parola, ma queste visioni totalmente complottistiche mi fanno un po' ridere


----------



## wfiesso (28 Maggio 2015)

Strano... Proprio dopo le elezioni... Toh guarda le casualità della vita... Sparati Berlusca, ormai sei diventato pure prevedibile


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: “Carlo vorrebbe star fermo un anno, ma spero si convinca ad accettare il Milan. La risposta finale sarà mercoledì 3 giugno. Ci penserà ancora qualche giorno, mi ha detto che le possibilità 50 e 50, e sono percentuali reali, non solo 49 e 51. Mercoledì lo chiamo, ormai siamo d’accordo su tutto, vediamo cosa mi dice mercoledì quando lo chiamo”.*



Riporto qui un concetto di Brain che rispecchia perfettamente la mia idea su questa vicenda: 



Brain84 ha scritto:


> In questi giorni Galliani è andato a muzzo per la Spagna per concludere gli acquisti o metterci una bella ipoteca e parlarne con Ancelotti. In 5 incontri non puoi soltanto chiedere ripetutamente "vieni al milan? vieni al milan? vieni al milan?".



E devo dire di trovarmi perfettamente d'accordo anche con [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION], le cui spiegazioni hanno sempre una logica stringente e mai complottistica o assurdamente tragica.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

Aggiungo anche che mentre noi aspettiamo (una settimana) Ancelotti, gli altri allenatori si accasano. Se Carletto dice no, poi chi prendono? Malesani?


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E devo dire di trovarmi perfettamente d'accordo anche con [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION], le cui spiegazioni hanno sempre una logica stringente e mai complottistica o assurdamente tragica.




Onorato


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Posso anche capire il tuo pensiero, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ancelotti non ha deciso in questi giorni se venire o meno...e di sicuro sa anche le eventuali capacità economiche del prossimo Milan. Dopo aver vinto la decima, sapendo che c'erano 0 euro *non si siedeva neanche al tavolo*.
> Un conto è l'amicizia, un conto è farsi prendere per i fondelli.
> Un tecnico come Ancelotti, con la sua esperienza, cosa pensi che sia? Un burattino che si fa comprare con due sviolinate?
> Va bene essere contro Berlusconi, va bene non credere a nessuna sua parola, ma queste visioni totalmente complottistiche mi fanno un po' ridere



Ma infatti ancelotti come si sono fatte le prime voci ha detto subito un NO categorico..ma se poi fester parte e si presenta sotto casa sua che doveva fare, cacciarlo a pedate?..l'ha ascoltato da amico..e adesso però si è arrivati alla presa in giro di Ancelotti stesso a cui vogliono far credere che sono lì perché davvero si vuole rifare un grande Milan..


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Posso anche capire il tuo pensiero, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ancelotti non ha deciso in questi giorni se venire o meno...e di sicuro sa anche le eventuali capacità economiche del prossimo Milan. Dopo aver vinto la decima, sapendo che c'erano 0 euro non si siedeva neanche al tavolo.
> Un conto è l'amicizia, un conto è farsi prendere per i fondelli.
> Un tecnico come Ancelotti, con la sua esperienza, cosa pensi che sia? Un burattino che si fa comprare con due sviolinate?
> Va bene essere contro Berlusconi, va bene non credere a nessuna sua parola, ma queste visioni totalmente complottistiche mi fanno un po' ridere



Se fosse un "teatrino elettorale" la messa in scena sarebbe già un flop, per Galliani. Quattro giorni sotto i riflettori, il mandato annunciato di Berlusconi di prendere Carletto ad ogni costo, cinque incontri, e solo un 50 per cento di possibilità? Una plateale dimostrazione di incapacità per Berlusconi: un disastro. Meglio comprare Ibrahimovic, se davvero vuoi spostare cinque voti (impresa impossibile). I voti Berlusconi nel '94 li raccatto' anche vincendo Campionato e Champions League. Ma sono passati ventuno anni, e parecchia acqua sotto i ponti. E sopratutto è cambiata l'Italia, gli italiani.Enon si è vinto il campionato o la Champions League.


----------



## Dapone (28 Maggio 2015)

spero che Galliani abbia qualche asso nella manica, perché sta diventando davvero una barzelletta.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ancelotti come si sono fatte le prime voci ha detto subito un NO categorico..ma se poi fester parte e si presenta sotto casa sua che doveva fare, cacciarlo a pedate?..l'ha ascoltato da amico..e adesso però si è arrivati alla presa in giro di Ancelotti stesso a cui vogliono far credere che sono lì perché davvero si vuole rifare un grande Milan..



Se lo stanno prendendo in giro, credo che Ancelotti lo capirebbe subito...conosce Galliani da anni e sa come si comporta. Secondo te non ha chiesto conferme di investimenti? 
Lui non ha detto "NO categorico"...è partito dicendo "o real o mi fermo", ed è arrivato a dire "anno sabbatico? vedremo"
Per amicizia ci si siede al tavolo una volta, non 4. Si è prestato troppo al gioco per non far pensare che sia già stato tutto deciso.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

Considerato come stanno andando le cose, ed interpretando il "gallianese", si può pensare che si vada verso il sì. Della serie, siamo partito dal 10%, siamo arrivati al 50%, Mercoledì, in ulteriore crescendo, si arriverà al sì definitivo.

Però, ripeto, siamo qui da tanti anni. Abbiamo seguito tutti i loro deliri degli ultimi 10 anni. Giornalmente. E ne abbiamo viste, davvero, di tutti i colori. Sono capaci di tutto. Di conseguenza, è impossibile esporsi con certezza in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Jack14 (28 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se fosse un "teatrino elettorale" la messa in scena sarebbe già un flop, per Galliani. Quattro giorni sotto i riflettori, il mandato annunciato di Berlusconi di prendere Carletto ad ogni costo, cinque incontri, e solo un 50 per cento di possibilità? Una plateale dimostrazione di incapacità per Berlusconi: un disastro. Meglio comprare Ibrahimovic, se davvero vuoi spostare cinque voti (impresa impossibile). I voti Berlusconi nel '94 li raccatto' anche vincendo Campionato e Champions League. Ma sono passati ventuno anni, e parecchia acqua sotto i ponti. E sopratutto è cambiata l'Italia...



Adesso io non sono certo che sia per motivi elettorali, però non riesco nemmeno a capire perchè dopo 4 giorni dobbiamo ancora aspettare. Ci si sente un attimo presi in giro. Comunque vedi già come galliani ti ha venduto la questione: da un 10% ora siamo a un 50%. In sintesi ha fatto un miracolo, c'è ottimismo. Questa sarebbe l'ottica elettorale. Da sempre i voti si comprano con delle promesse fatte, e quasi mai realizzate.
Detto questo non so proprio chi potrà votarlo perchè forse viene Ancelotti. Diciamo che poi siamo noi mediatici, nel mondo nessuno lo è!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerato come stanno andando le cose, ed interpretando il "gallianese", si può pensare che si vada verso il sì. Della serie, siamo partito dal 10%, siamo arrivati al 50%, Mercoledì, in ulteriore crescendo, si arriverà al sì definitivo.
> 
> Però, ripeto, siamo qui da tanti anni. Abbiamo seguito tutti i loro deliri degli ultimi 10 anni. Giornalmente. E ne abbiamo viste, davvero, di tutti i colori. Sono capaci di tutto. Di conseguenza, è impossibile esporsi con certezza in un senso o nell'altro.



. E ormai siamo abituati alle lunghe agonie...
Sta volta almeno ci ha messo più fantasia ... una percentuale diversa dal 99,9 periodico ...
Lo odio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

*Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Adesso io non sono certo che sia per motivi elettorali, però non riesco nemmeno a capire perchè dopo 4 giorni dobbiamo ancora aspettare. Ci si sente un attimo presi in giro. Comunque vedi già come galliani ti ha venduto la questione: da un 10% ora siamo a un 50%. In sintesi ha fatto un miracolo, c'è ottimismo. Questa sarebbe l'ottica elettorale. Da sempre i voti si comprano con delle promesse fatte, e quasi mai realizzate.
> Detto questo non so proprio chi potrà votarlo perchè forse viene Ancelotti. Diciamo che poi siamo noi mediatici, nel mondo nessuno lo è!



Stiamo andando off topic, ma credimi: i motivi di un certo risultato elettorale del partito di Silvio non hanno nulla a che fare con Ancelotti ed il Milan... E non può essere questo Milan a cambiare l'ordine delle cose.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*



Appunto. 

P.S.: a volte per le analisi basta un po' di buon senso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*



...mannaggia sta cervicale... meglio andarci cauti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se lo stanno prendendo in giro, credo che Ancelotti lo capirebbe subito...conosce Galliani da anni e sa come si comporta. Secondo te non ha chiesto conferme di investimenti?
> Lui non ha detto "NO categorico"...è partito dicendo "o real o mi fermo", ed è arrivato a dire "anno sabbatico? vedremo"
> Per amicizia ci si siede al tavolo una volta, non 4. Si è prestato troppo al gioco per non far pensare che sia già stato tutto deciso.



Ancelotti è un buono..l'ha detto anche Galliani che la storia del curriculum l'ha spiazzato..per me lui è partito col no secco ma senza essere maleducato e dire "Dai adrià che lo so che è tutta una messa in scena"..poi le castronerie di Fester l'hanno forse stuzzicato, l'ipotesi che magari sia vero tutto..giustamente però gli dice ne parliamo settimana prossima..dopo il voto, così vediamo se è ancora tutto vero..

Altro dettaglio, perché andare lì *proprio questa settimana*?..il campionato finisce domenica, poteva benissimo partire lunedì..invece va adesso con tutta la fanfara che "il presidente ha ritrovato entusiasmo, investirà, ama il Milan"..Voi pensate sia roba che non sposta mezzo voto ma non è così..ci sono ancora tanti che lo vogliono vedere "in sella" e a ste notizie si rinvigoriscono al pensiero che "Se Berlusconi vuole può tutto"...


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ...mannaggia sta cervicale... meglio andarci cauti...



Come si dice? Fatemi riprendere dall'anestesia, e poi dico di si.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*



Cavolate...
Quello che aveva dichiarato giorni fa Ancelotti era: _"Devo fermarmi per un' operazione di stenosi cervicale per colpa della quale non so quanto dovrò stare fermo...e poi nasce mio nipote tra un mese, non posso assolutamente perdermi un evento come questo"
_

Mi sono informato ed interventi chirurgici del genere sono mininvasivi ed i tempi di recupero sono brevi. 
Inoltre, la nascita del nipote a luglio non vedo come possa impedirgli di allenare il Milan a fine agosto...al massimo gli impedirebbe di fare mercato


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è un buono..l'ha detto anche Galliani che la storia del curriculum l'ha spiazzato..per me lui è partito col no secco ma senza essere maleducato e dire "Dai adrià che lo so che è tutta una messa in scena"..poi le castronerie di Fester l'hanno forse stuzzicato, l'ipotesi che magari sia vero tutto..giustamente però gli dice ne parliamo settimana prossima..dopo il voto, così vediamo se è ancora tutto vero..
> 
> Altro dettaglio, perché andare lì *proprio questa settimana*?..il campionato finisce domenica, poteva benissimo partire lunedì..invece va adesso con tutta la fanfara che "il presidente ha ritrovato entusiasmo, investirà, ama il Milan"..Voi pensate sia roba che non sposta mezzo voto ma non è così..ci sono ancora tanti che lo vogliono vedere "in sella" e a ste notizie si rinvigoriscono al pensiero che "Se Berlusconi vuole può tutto"...



Uno che vuole tornare in sella non va ripetutamente a dire che la sua famiglia non riesce più a tenere il milan ed ha bisogno di nuovi investitori...
Lui ha mantenuto aperte entrambe le strade ed ha tirato fuori Carlo per annunciare che vorrà ritornare ad investire (che poi questo gli abbia portato consensi meglio per lui, ma non credo), ma questo non si presta a macchinazioni per le quali dopo non succederà nulla...
Dopo il voto penso accada proprio quello che ha detto, ma dopo che avrà annunciato i suoi partner, che ovviamente non vogliono rimanere nell'ombra.
Diciamo che ha preso lo slancio per ributtarsi fortemente sulla scena (senza deludere nè i fedelissimi, nè quelli favorevoli alla cessione), ma vi si ributterà DOPO queste elezioni.


----------



## varvez (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Posso anche capire il tuo pensiero, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ancelotti non ha deciso in questi giorni se venire o meno...e di sicuro sa anche le eventuali capacità economiche del prossimo Milan. Dopo aver vinto la decima, sapendo che c'erano 0 euro non si siedeva neanche al tavolo.
> Un conto è l'amicizia, un conto è farsi prendere per i fondelli.
> Un tecnico come Ancelotti, con la sua esperienza, cosa pensi che sia? Un burattino che si fa comprare con due sviolinate?
> Va bene essere contro Berlusconi, va bene non credere a nessuna sua parola, ma queste visioni totalmente complottistiche mi fanno un po' ridere



Sono totalmente d'accordo. Se il Milan ha ingaggiato Ancelotti non lo ha fatto di certo questa settimana


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*



credo sia ormai cosa fatta il suo ritorno,a quanto pare gli è stato sottoposto un programma di rilancio tecnico del club convincente ed un contratto importante (leggo di un triennale che oscilla dai 3,5 ai 5 milioni).Oltre alla questione dell'operazione alla cervicale,penso che questo slittamento della risposta sia dovuto anche al grande affetto che lega Carletto a Inzaghi: nonostante la stagione fallimentare da allenatore,credo che annunciare il nuovo allenatore prima dell'ultima partita di campionato sarebbe stata una mancanza di tatto eccessiva nei confronti di Pippo,che comunque rimane un uomo che per il Milan ha fatto tanto da calciatore


----------



## Jack14 (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*





kollaps ha scritto:


> Cavolate...
> Quello che aveva dichiarato giorni fa Ancelotti era: _"Devo fermarmi per un' operazione di stenosi cervicale per colpa della quale non so quanto dovrò stare fermo...e poi nasce mio nipote tra un mese, non posso assolutamente perdermi un evento come questo"
> _
> 
> ...



Ovvio che sia una scusa l'intervento, anche perchè se il real lo confermava lui sarebbe rimasto. La soluzione potrebbe essere qualsiasi, sono maghi nel creare fumo e colpi di scena. Speriamo sia quello tanto atteso


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia una scusa l'intervento, anche perchè se il real lo confermava lui sarebbe rimasto. La soluzione potrebbe essere qualsiasi, sono maghi nel creare fumo e colpi di scena. Speriamo sia quello tanto atteso



Quella dell'intervento è pura scaramanzia. Chi di noi, anche di fronte ad interventi di routine, non dice: è pur sempre un intervento?  Galliani ha detto: con Ancelotti siamo d'accordo su tutto. Non sono arrivate smentite.


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*



Non so se era stato riportato: Ancelotti, quando gli hanno chiesto se si potrebbe prendere un anno di pausa in caso di rifiuto al Milan, ha risposto con un "vedremo...". 
Io infatti non ci credo manco se lo vedo che resti fermo un anno.
Anche il discorso 50% Milan e 50% no, per me è in realtà 50% Milan e 50% Nazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: lunedì è prevista l'operazione alla cervicale per Carletto Ancelotti. Martedì saprà quanti giorni dovrà star fermo. Quindi mercoledì darà la sua risposta.*



Perfetto, così c'è già la giustificazione per coprire l'eventuale fallimento/figuraccia di questa operazione.


----------



## markjordan (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Altro dettaglio, perché andare lì *proprio questa settimana*?..il campionato finisce domenica, poteva benissimo partire lunedì..invece va adesso con tutta la fanfara che "il presidente ha ritrovato entusiasmo, investirà, ama il Milan"..Voi pensate sia roba che non sposta mezzo voto ma non è così..ci sono ancora tanti che lo vogliono vedere "in sella" e a ste notizie si rinvigoriscono al pensiero che "Se Berlusconi vuole può tutto"...


quando doveva andare ? lunedi' carletto e' in canada ad operarsi 
e' tutto + semplice , ma che c'entrano le elezioni ? sono solo un impegno di B , il Milan non sposta + nulla
vedo coerenza in carletto , aspetta la fine del campionato di Inzaghi e la sua operazione cosi' decidera' libero da pensieri


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Il mercato è diventato una telenovela...l'ha detto anche De Laurentiis oggi in conferenza stampa.
Ogni giorno si cambia idea, tutti a propendere verso una notizia, poi il giorno dopo tutti a credere nella smentita...è un modo per rendere partecipi i tifosi al mercato, è un modo per farli sentire capaci di intervenire.
Questo favorisce sia i club, sia le televisioni.
Se la politica ora si discute a Porta a Porta, il calciomercato si discute nei tg sportivi.
Tutto questo circo è servito a riportare attenzione sul Milan.
Se non ci avete fatto caso, ora veniamo menzionati come prima notizia in ogni telegiornale o comunque dopo la Juve...mentre fino a qualche settimana fa, il nostro peso era 0. 0 assoluto. 
L' unica cosa di cui si poteva parlare era se far giocare destro o pazzini...
Dopo questa "telenovela" Ancelotti, siamo tornati alla ribalta, siamo tornati sulla bocca di tutti. Quale modo migliore per preparare la stampa a novità importanti?
Quale incipit migliore per rilanciare il Milan?
Ora alle promesse devono conseguire i fatti, ma sono quasi sicuro (una delle poche volte nella mia vita da milanista) che arriveranno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

Io vedo tanta gente ottimista..boh..mi chiedo da dove viene l'ottimismo..

Sarei ottimista se avessi visto i cinesi, se avessi visto che si è chiuso con Klopp e si sono messe le mani su giocatori di un certo livello, se si parlasse di nomi invece che di Budget...

Ad oggi abbiamo:
-Berlusconi al comando che dice di non aver trovato partner
-Galliani a spasso per madrid senza motivo e con uno dei soliti noti (sbronzetti) pedinati dal fido Pellegatti
-Telenovela pre-elettorale
-Ipotesi ancelotti o se salta nomi agghiaccianti
-Galliani che ha chiesto informazioni (forse) su Mandzukic e Mario Suarez

Cioè, se queste vi sembrano buone notizie.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> quando doveva andare ? lunedi' carletto e' in canada ad operarsi
> e' tutto + semplice ,* ma che c'entrano le elezioni *? sono solo un impegno di B , il Milan non sposta + nulla
> vedo coerenza in carletto , aspetta la fine del campionato di Inzaghi e la sua operazione cosi' decidera' libero da pensieri



Tutto sto teatrino guarda caso la settimana prima del voto..così c'è un bel motivo per parlare di Berlusconi e rimbalzare il suo nome qua o là con tanto di titoloni "Berlusconi ha deciso di spendere" "Berlusconi rivuole un Milan vincente" "Berlusconi vuole Ancelotti"

Certo, non centrano nulla le elezioni........


----------



## varvez (28 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti è il nuovo tecnico del Milan, elezioni o no l'attenzione è ritornata sul Milan. E se ritorna ci sono somme ingenti da investire nel mercato, decisioni che anche lui ha già preso avendo voce in merito. Forse, e lo dico scaramanticamente, i tempi bui sono finiti.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io vedo tanta gente ottimista..boh..mi chiedo da dove viene l'ottimismo..
> 
> Sarei ottimista se avessi visto i cinesi, se avessi visto che si è chiuso con Klopp e si sono messe le mani su giocatori di un certo livello, se si parlasse di nomi invece che di Budget...
> 
> ...


Klopp? Costerebbe meno di Ancelotti. E poi, avrei dubbi su chi scegliere tra Ancelotti e Conte, non tra Carletto e Klopp. I giocatori prima dell'allenatore? Non replichiamo il peggio di Galliani. Galliani a spasso per Madrid senza motivo? Certo, anche se al Forte gli viene meglio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Uno che sa di prendersi una porta in faccia, si accorda con i suoi amici giornalisti per farsi intervistare in diretta al tg sportivo di mediaset? Cioè casualmente hanno finito il summit proprio nel momento in cui c'era la diretta?
> Io non credo...intorno a questa faccenda c'è un tentativo di mediatizzarla il più possibile che mi fa propendere verso il sì di Ancelotti, che dev'essere celebrato come un ritorno agli investimenti del presidente.



gia..la cosa più probabile mi sembra questa, speriamo sia cosi..


----------



## robs91 (28 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perfetto, così c'è già la giustificazione per coprire l'eventuale fallimento/figuraccia di questa operazione.



Esatto, si stanno già parando il sederino.Per me non viene.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Maggio 2015)

*Ordine: staff e davide Ancelotti farebbero le valigie anche domani, unico ostacolo sembra essere il tempo di recupero dell'operazione. Carlo è rimasto affascinato dal corteggiamento e ha eliminato così il veleno dato dall'esonero del Real.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Klopp? Costerebbe meno di Ancelotti. E poi, avrei dubbi su chi scegliere tra Ancelotti e Conte, non tra Carletto e Klopp. I giocatori prima dell'allenatore? Non replichiamo il peggio di Galliani. Galliani a spasso per Madrid senza motivo? Certo, anche se al Forte gli viene meglio...



Ma davvero credete che viene carletto?!...


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2015)

Mio padre oggi è andato dal Primario di Neurochirurgia, per una stenosi ed un ernia alla schiena, gli ha prospetta l'intervento chirurgico, che secondo il primario avrebbe un post operatorio (visto che è in mini chirurgia) di circa 3/5 in ospedale (dipende dal paziente) e comunque potrebbe tornare a camminare sin da subito.
Quindi la scusa dell'intervento è una balla, secondo me è tutto deciso sia nel bene che nel male!
Ed io propendo per un risvolto positivo, altrimenti non avrebbe nessun senso tutta questa mediaticità, se non nel peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Maggio 2015)

Interessanti i video con le parole di Ancelotti e Galliani, sul sito di Sky.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che viene carletto?!...



Nessun può esserne certo ma il fatto elezioni è una balla tanto o il no o il forse di Ancelotti avrebbe lo stesso effetto.


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti se viene spero lo faccia solamente su garanzia di grandi investimenti, non riuscirei a dover odiare pure lui per colpa di questa proprietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Ordine: staff e davide Ancelotti farebbero le valigie anche domani, unico ostalo sembra essere il tempo di recupero dell'operazione. Carlo è rimasto affascinato dal corteggiamento e ha eliminato così il veleno dato dall'esonero del Real.*



Adesso cosi avranno la scusa dell'operazione  io non me ne intendo ma se non lo esonerava il Real avrebbe continuato quindi non credo sia una cosa lunga.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Interessanti i video con le parole di Ancelotti e Galliani, sul sito di Sky.



Dai video Galliani non mostra la solita spavalderia di sempre, già questa è una novità...
Però quel Pellegatti che si mette sempre di mezzo a parlargli a telecamere lontane, mi sa molto di reunion in famiglia...come se parlassero di cose loro che non si possono dire davanti alle tv e che, per ovvi motivi, i cronisti leccapiedi non registrano.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Adesso cosi avranno la scusa dell'operazione  io non me ne intendo ma se non lo esonerava il Real avrebbe continuato quindi non credo sia una cosa lunga.



Il problema è che noi non sappiamo se questa operazione era già stata programmata prima dell'esonero dal Real.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Adesso cosi avranno la scusa dell'operazione  io non me ne intendo ma se non lo esonerava il Real avrebbe continuato quindi non credo sia una cosa lunga.



L'operazione era palesemente una scusa per declinare gentilmente l'offerta. Evidentemente un mezzo tarlo in testa ad ancelotti lo devono aver messo



Nota di colore: Sul sito sportmediaset hanno messo un sondaggio "Ancelottì dirà si al milan?". Neanche a farlo apposta dopo 1600 voti, il risultato è 50 e 50


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Interessanti i video con le parole di Ancelotti e Galliani, sul sito di Sky.



Li ho visti e mi hanno convinto ancora di più, soprattutto quello di Ancelotti


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nessun può esserne certo ma il fatto elezioni è una balla tanto o il no o il forse di Ancelotti avrebbe lo stesso effetto.



Questo lo credete voi..possibile che non ci arriviate che non è tanto il fatto di ancelotti in sé quanto che con sta telenovela si parla di Milan e di Berlusconi il doppio di quanto si potrebbe fare?!...c'è un detto che vale sempre: "bene o male l'importante è che se ne parli"..e il nano lo sa alla grande..


----------



## franck3211 (28 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo lo credete voi..possibile che non ci arriviate che non è tanto il fatto di ancelotti in sé quanto che con sta telenovela si parla di Milan e di Berlusconi il doppio di quanto si potrebbe fare?!...c'è un detto che vale sempre: "bene o male l'importante è che se ne parli"..e il nano lo sa alla grande..


Si ma parli o meno la questione elettorale è sempre la medesima, sempre se ci stiamo riferendo a questo.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*



*Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*



Anche perchè poi chi glelo dice ad Alciato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il problema è che noi non sappiamo se questa operazione era già stata programmata prima dell'esonero dal Real.



Da quanto so io si cosi almeno aveva detto lui che era già programmata da tempo.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'operazione era palesemente una scusa per declinare gentilmente l'offerta. Evidentemente un mezzo tarlo in testa ad ancelotti lo devono aver messo
> 
> 
> 
> Nota di colore: Sul sito sportmediaset hanno messo un sondaggio "Ancelottì dirà si al milan?". Neanche a farlo apposta dopo 1600 voti, il risultato è 50 e 50



 prima era 51 no e 49 si  per me è tutta una mossa elettorale, da questo ennesimo teatrino ne esco di nuovo "male", mi hanno fatto cadere pure Carletto che si mette a fare questi teatrini


----------



## franck3211 (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*


Ma il Gallo ha detto che Ancelotti ha parlato di queste percentuali. Non penso ora si menta anche sulle percentuali mettendo parole in bocca a chi non le ha pronunciate.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Riparliamone a bocce ferme, campionato finito ed elezioni concluse...poi vedremo chi aveva ragione o meno.

Se ci fate caso, comunque, ad ogni intervista viene ripetuta la parola SOGNO.
Ogni acquisto deve avere un'aurea intorno come fosse qualcosa di mistico...
Ricordo anche per chi si sta chiedendo "ma perchè è andato fino a Madrid?" che anche per DESTRO, è andato fino a casa sua a citofonargli.
I teatrini mediatici ci sono sempre stati, a maggior ragione per un annuncio di questo genere.


----------



## robs91 (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*



Il rinvio della decisione,insieme alla scusa dell'operazione di lunedì,servono solo per attutire un minimo l'ennesima disfatta di Galliani.E' evidente che Ancelotti non vuole venire,almeno questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*




.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*



Galliani davanti alle telecamere mi sembrava abbastanza sconsolato. Ha detto: "il 50% è una cifra così eh, non conta niente... io spero diventi 100% ma temo sarà 0%". Mi pare proprio che abbia messo le mani avanti in attesa della risposta negativa di Ancelotti, che in realtà ha già ricevuto oggi.



robs91 ha scritto:


> Il rinvio della decisione,insieme alla scusa dell'operazione di lunedì,servono solo per attuttire un minimo l'ennesima disfatta di Galliani.E' evidente che Ancelotti non vuole venire,almeno questo è il mio pensiero.



Esattamente quello che penso. Hanno "rinviato" semplicemente per non far vedere che il Gallo è tornato a mani vuote.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*




Se stanno sfruttando l'operazione di Ancelotti per i loro comodi devono solo vergognarsi


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

L'operazione è stata tirata in ballo il primo giorno delle trattative, non potete certo dire che è una novità di oggi per attutire la disfatta di Galliani.
Inoltre, ripeto, se il Gallo avesse saputo che tornava a mani vuote, non partiva neanche...soprattutto la settimana prima delle elezioni.
Va bene, "hanno posticipato il NO a dopo le elezioni"...non avrebbe alcun senso comunque tutto questo circo, non avrebbe portato vantaggi a nessuno, NESSUNO.
Poi, per il Galliani sconsolato, dovreste conoscerlo...l'ha sempre fatto..."no, è impossibile; è molto difficile; c'è uno 0,1% di possibilità".
Dai ragazzi, come se non lo conosceste...fingere la disfatta, per poi presentarsi vittoriosi, aumenta ancora di più la gloria


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se stanno sfruttando l'operazione di Ancelotti per i loro comodi devono solo vergognarsi



hai dei dubbi ? 

a me spiace soprattutto per carletto, farsi usare così, come un pupazzo, per i giochi di potere del duo malefico.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> L'operazione è stata tirata in ballo il primo giorno delle trattative, non potete certo dire che è una novità di oggi per attutire la disfatta di Galliani.
> Inoltre, ripeto, se il Gallo avesse saputo che tornava a mani vuote, non partiva neanche...soprattutto la settimana prima delle elezioni.
> *Va bene, "hanno posticipato il NO a dopo le elezioni"...non avrebbe alcun senso comunque tutto questo circo, non avrebbe portato vantaggi a nessuno, NESSUNO.*
> Poi, per il Galliani sconsolato, dovreste conoscerlo...l'ha sempre fatto..."no, è impossibile; è molto difficile; c'è uno 0,1% di possibilità".
> Dai ragazzi, come se non lo conosceste...fingere la disfatta, per poi presentarsi vittoriosi, aumenta ancora di più la gloria


Ma tu te lo immagini Galliani, che dopo la seconda disastrosa stagione, parte a maggio e dopo i proclami "Sono qui per Ancelotti", esce fuori dall'Hotel e dice "No, non viene". Ci avrebbe fatto l'ennesima figuraccia. Prendendo tempo torna in Italia e cerca un altro allenatore e quando arriverà la notizia del "no" lui avrà già in mano il nuovo tecnico.
Ma poi, Ancelotti va a operarsi, figuriamoci se ha tempo pure di pensare se accettare o meno. A cosa dovrebbe pensare? L'offerta di contratto e il progetto (se così si può chiamare) gli è stato esposto per 5 volte.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Ordine: staff e davide Ancelotti farebbero le valigie anche domani, unico ostacolo sembra essere il tempo di recupero dell'operazione. Carlo è rimasto affascinato dal corteggiamento e ha eliminato così il veleno dato dall'esonero del Real.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*



Quindi Ancelotti nei 5 incontri con Galliani ha parlato di staff, stipendio, durata contratto, costruzione squadra... per poi chiamarlo mercoledì e dirgli: "No dai, lasciamo perdere... sta cervicale mi ammazza..."? Lasciatemi dubitare...


----------



## Brain84 (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi Ancelotti nei 5 incontri con Galliani ha parlato di staff, stipendio, durata contratto, costruzione squadra... per poi chiamarlo mercoledì e dirgli: "No dai, lasciamo perdere... sta cervicale mi ammazza..."? Lasciatemi dubitare...



Infatti, qua si stanno facendo voli pindarici sul nulla. I fatti ci sono, Ancelotti ha avuto 5 incontri con Galliani, con un totale di una 15ina di ore nelle quali hanno parlato. Secondo voi veramente non verrà? Suvvia


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi Ancelotti nei 5 incontri con Galliani ha parlato di staff, stipendio, durata contratto, costruzione squadra... per poi chiamarlo mercoledì e dirgli: "No dai, lasciamo perdere... sta cervicale mi ammazza..."? Lasciatemi dubitare...



Più che altro, poi, se avesse avuto già in mano il sì di un altro allenatore perchè non ufficializzarlo subito ed iniziare a comprare qualche giocatore forte? Credo sarebbe stato molto più vantaggioso per la "campagna elettorale" no?
Secondo voi, invece, ha più logica andare da Ancelotti a pregarlo per farsi dire di no, dopo una settimana di incontri e rimanere senza niente in mano.

Mettiamo sia così no? La vita politica di Berlusconi dopo queste elezioni finisce? Farsi dire di no da Ancelotti e perdere tutta la fiducia dei tifosi non credo gli sia molto utile per il futuro...
Alle prossime elezioni per risollevare la sua immagine, secondo il vostro ragionamento, dovrebbe comprare messi e ronaldo...

Per non parlare dei 5 incontri...come se davvero si fossero detti per 15 ore "dai vieni" "no" "dai vieni" "no"
Mah


----------



## franck3211 (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Più che altro, poi, se avesse avuto già in mano il sì di un altro allenatore perchè non ufficializzarlo subito ed iniziare a comprare qualche giocatore forte? Credo sarebbe stato molto più vantaggioso per la "campagna elettorale" no?
> Secondo voi, invece, ha più logica andare da Ancelotti a pregarlo per farsi dire di no, dopo una settimana di incontri e rimanere senza niente in mano.
> 
> Mettiamo sia così no? La vita politica di Berlusconi dopo queste elezioni finisce? Farsi dire di no da Ancelotti e perdere tutta la fiducia dei tifosi non credo gli sia molto utile per il futuro...
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi Ancelotti nei 5 incontri con Galliani ha parlato di staff, stipendio, durata contratto, costruzione squadra... per poi chiamarlo mercoledì e dirgli: "No dai, lasciamo perdere... sta cervicale mi ammazza..."? Lasciatemi dubitare...


Ringrazio voi che riportare un po' di equilibrio all'interno di un ambiente disperato (classicisticamente parlando). Mi trovo d'accordo con voi, troppa negatività e poca riflessione sui fatti avvenuti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ringrazio voi che riportare un po' di equilibrio all'interno di un ambiente disperato (classicisticamente parlando). Mi trovo d'accordo con voi, troppa negatività e poca riflessione sui fatti avvenuti.



Giustamente non bisogna dare niente per scontato, ma a rigor di logica ricevere un "no" dopo 5 incontri nei quali si è discusso approfonditamente di tutto ciò che riguarda una collaborazione professionale... mi sembra stranissimo. E anche qui non troverei una spiegazione convincente che non sia il non voler ricominciare da zero. Ma gli elettori non li hai certo convinti con questa eventuale farsa. Quindi la giustificazione politica non regge. 

Se Ancelotti voleva dire di no in maniera secca, non avrebbe incontrato Galliani 5 volte. Quindi per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto prestarsi a questo teatro? Evidentemente c'è una parte di lui che vuole dire di si. E un'altra che vorrebbe dire di no, perché altrimenti (a contrario) avrebbe accettato subito. Una cosa è certa: Carletto è combattuto ma se dopo 5 incontri non ha ancora detto no, evidentemente ad oggi è più propenso ad accettare che a rifiutare.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Ti ringrazio, sei già il secondo che me lo dice e questo mi fa piacere 
Certe persone commentano per partito preso, senza giudicare oggettivamente i fatti e cercare di capire la situazione generale.
Non crederci fin da subito non vi indorerà la pillola, nel caso non succeda eh...comunque, vedremo alla fine chi avrà ragione


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Giustamente non bisogna dare niente per scontato, ma a rigor di logica ricevere un "no" dopo 5 incontri nei quali si è discusso approfonditamente di tutto ciò che riguarda una collaborazione professionale... mi sembra stranissimo. E anche qui non troverei una spiegazione convincente che non sia il non voler ricominciare da zero. Ma gli elettori non li hai certo convinti con questa eventuale farsa. Quindi la giustificazione politica non regge.
> 
> Se Ancelotti voleva dire di no in maniera secca, non avrebbe incontrato Galliani 5 volte. Quindi per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto prestarsi a questo teatro? Evidentemente c'è una parte di lui che vuole dire di si. E un'altra che vorrebbe dire di no, perché altrimenti (a contrario) avrebbe accettato subito. Una cosa è certa: Carletto è combattuto ma se dopo 5 incontri non ha ancora detto no, evidentemente ad oggi è più propenso ad accettare che a rifiutare.



Il no non potrebbe essere giustificato da motivazioni tecniche. Un allenatore serio (e Ancelotti è serissimo) pone subito il tema delle garanzie tecniche, dei programmi sul mercato per migliorare il livello di competitività di una squadra che per il secondo anno consecutivo non partecipa alle competizioni europee. Se questo non accade, la conversazione di fatto finisce in quell'istante. Se Ancelotti ha accettato la conversazione con Galliani per cinque volte, è perché evidentemente ha riscontrato in modo concreto la disponibilità della società. Galliani oggi ha dichiarato che è stato raggiunto un accordo su tutto con Ancelotti: durata del contratto, compenso, bonus di rendimento, numero e trattamento economico dei collaboratori. Tale dichiarazione non è stata smentita da Ancelotti. Se dunque no sarà, si tratterà una decisione di cui indiscutibilmente il tecnico, e non la società, dovrà assumersi per intero la responsabilità davanti alla pubblica opinione.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, sei già il secondo che me lo dice e questo mi fa piacere
> *Certe persone commentano per partito preso, senza giudicare oggettivamente i fatti e cercare di capire la situazione generale.*
> Non crederci fin da subito non vi indorerà la pillola, nel caso non succeda eh...comunque, vedremo alla fine chi avrà ragione


Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole. Siamo in un forum in cui ci sono 100 opinioni diversi. Un forum aperto 365 giorni all'anno 24 ore su 24.

Se dobbiamo essere oggettivi, allora chiudiamo il forum a Maggio e lo riapriamo il 3 settembre, quando il mercato è chiuso. Ed allora sappiamo cosa è successo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*



.

Facessero quello che vogliono.Basta che la "ruota di riserva" ci sia già. Altrimenti qua non si finisce più


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, sei già il secondo che me lo dice e questo mi fa piacere
> Certe persone commentano per partito preso, senza giudicare oggettivamente i fatti e cercare di capire la situazione generale.
> Non crederci fin da subito non vi indorerà la pillola, nel caso non succeda eh...comunque, vedremo alla fine chi avrà ragione



non è una questione di non crederci, è che questa dirigenza ne ha fatte veramente troppe. 
io parto già pessimista di natura, così non mi illudo e non mi creo false aspettative. 

nessuno sa cosa accadrà, questa coincidenza delle elezioni regionali il dubbio me lo lascia. 
ad oggi continua a farmi più paura lo spettro dell'ital-milan, anche se spero che i cinesi saltino fuori il prima possibile, non ne posso più di tutta questa attesa.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il no non potrebbe essere giustificato da motivazioni tecniche. Un allenatore serio (e Ancelotti è serissimo) pone subito il tema delle garanzie tecniche, dei programmi sul mercato per migliorare il livello di competitività di una squadra che per il secondo anno consecutivo non partecipa alle competizioni europee. Se questo non accade, la conversazione di fatto finisce in quell'istante. Se Ancelotti ha accettato la conversazione con Galliani per cinque volte, è perché evidentemente ha riscontrato in modo concreto la disponibilità della società. Galliani oggi ha dichiarato che è stato raggiunto un accordo su tutto con Ancelotti: durata del contratto, compenso, bonus di rendimento, numero e trattamento economico dei collaboratori. Tale dichiarazione non è stata smentita da Ancelotti. Se dunque no sarà, si tratterà una decisione di cui indiscutibilmente il tecnico, e non la società, dovrà assumersi per intero la responsabilità davanti alla pubblica opinione.



Questo penso si potrà dire solo a mercato chiuso; capire, cioè, se il progetto tecnico era convincente per Ancelotti. Perchè magari una campagna acquisti ideale per altri allenatori (Conte, Emery, Montella, eccetera) potrebbe non esserlo per Ancelotti, che a differenza degli altri allenatori accostati alla nostra panchina aveva tutto da perdere.
Carletto, se non sbaglio, nel caso vincesse un'altra CL diventerebbe l'unico allenatore della storia ad averne vinte 4. Ed andare al Milan, con un progetto magari ambizioso ma non abbastanza, sarebbe un passo indietro per la sua carriera.


----------



## kollaps (28 Maggio 2015)

Un attimo, non ho detto crederci è giusto, non crederci è sbagliato...
Però diciamo che ci sono i presupposti per dire che non è tutta una bufala.


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo penso si potrà dire solo a mercato chiuso; capire, cioè, se il progetto tecnico era convincente per Ancelotti. Perchè magari una campagna acquisti ideale per altri allenatori (Conte, Emery, Montella, eccetera) potrebbe non esserlo per Ancelotti, che a differenza degli altri allenatori accostati alla nostra panchina aveva tutto da perdere.
> Carletto, se non sbaglio, nel caso vincesse un'altra CL diventerebbe l'unico allenatore della storia ad averne vinte 4. Ed andare al Milan, con un progetto magari ambizioso ma non abbastanza, sarebbe un passo indietro per la sua carriera.



Ma questo è chiaro. Ma una cosa è dire questo, altro è sentirsi dire subito dal club che esso non ha intenzione di investire. Ed un allenatore della enorme reputazione professionale di Ancelotti, che viene da una stagione non fortunatissima con il Real e con legittimo desiderio di riscatto, non può seriamente pensare di risollevare, rebus sic stantibus, una squadra che viene da un ottavo e da un decimo-undicesimo posto, e le cui sorti tecniche sono segnate. Se si impegna, e nulla lascia presagire che non abbia pregiudizialmente intenzione di farlo, è perché conta di avere, al termine del percorso del mercato estivo, una squadra che possa avere una minima chance di competitività secondo le sue ambizioni. E questo passa attraverso investimenti seri su giocatori di gradimento del tecnico, non della società. In quelle quindici ore quindici di conversazione si sarà certamente parlato di mercato.


----------



## Pivellino (28 Maggio 2015)

Spero dica di no, spero nella moglie sopratutto. Di solito le mogli pesano molto in queste decisioni.
Spero di no perché voglio bene a Carlo, non voglio che anche il suo ricordo mi venga rubato.
Quanto B&G se ne andranno ritornerò a seguire la squadra con vigore.


----------



## Morghot (28 Maggio 2015)

Io invece non capisco come possiate credere anche minimamente che arrivi... sarà che ormai ritengo più probabile un'invasione aliena che qualunque parola esca dalla bocca di galliani o di quello schifoso nano, però boh.

Se dopo 5 incontri ha già deciso perchè aspettare fino a mercoledì, che senso ha? L'unica è pensare male e cioè pensare alle elezioni.

Poi tanto meglio se mi sbaglio ma non ho speranze.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Maggio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco come possiate credere anche minimamente che arrivi... sarà che ormai ritengo più probabile un'invasione aliena che qualunque parola esca dalla bocca di galliani o di quello schifoso nano, però boh.
> 
> Se dopo 5 incontri ha già deciso perchè aspettare fino a mercoledì, che senso ha? L'unica è pensare male e cioè pensare alle elezioni.
> 
> Poi tanto meglio se mi sbaglio ma non ho speranze.



Ha sentito ogni aspetto della proposta mi sembra logico che voglia pensarci su anche in base alla sua salute e voglia e prendere una decisione. Per incontrare Galliani cinque volte significa che la proposta non r proprio così scarsa come noi immaginiamo. Poi di certo pure con 150 milioni la rosa non diventa a livello del real bayern ecc, le coppe non ci sono ecc..


----------



## Fabregas (28 Maggio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco come possiate credere anche minimamente che arrivi... sarà che ormai ritengo più probabile un'invasione aliena che qualunque parola esca dalla bocca di galliani o di quello schifoso nano, però boh.
> 
> Se dopo 5 incontri ha già deciso perchè aspettare fino a mercoledì, che senso ha? L'unica è pensare male e cioè pensare alle elezioni.
> 
> Poi tanto meglio se mi sbaglio ma non ho speranze.



Per me c'è una semplicissima spiegazione: Inzaghi (...Si proprio quello che finge di essere l'allenatore del milan). 
Il campionato non è ancora finito e vorranno farlo uscire da milanello ancora con un po' di dignità.


----------



## Iblahimovic (28 Maggio 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Per me c'è una semplicissima spiegazione: Inzaghi (...Si proprio quello che finge di essere l'allenatore del milan).
> Il campionato non è ancora finito e vorranno farlo uscire da milanello ancora con un po' di* dignità*.



se l'avesse avuta, si sarebbe dimesso 6 mesi fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*



Più leggo dichiarazioni di Bronzetti e Galliani, più le mie speranze si assottigliano.
Le mie speranze maggiori, ancora non svanite del tutto, rimangono sulla questione cessione... ma su questa di Ancelotti mantengo purtroppo le mie idee.


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco come possiate credere anche minimamente che arrivi... sarà che ormai ritengo più probabile un'invasione aliena che qualunque parola esca dalla bocca di galliani o di quello schifoso nano, però boh.
> 
> Se dopo 5 incontri ha già deciso perchè aspettare fino a mercoledì, che senso ha? L'unica è pensare male e cioè pensare alle elezioni.
> 
> Poi tanto meglio se mi sbaglio ma non ho speranze.



Il Milan si è comunque esposto pubblicamente per Ancelotti.
Pure se non arrivasse, il prossimo allenatore deve avere una certa reputazione.
Non ha senso passare da Ancelotti a Sarri.

Potrebbe voler aspettare mercoledì proprio perchè la risposta sarà un sì, ma in questo momento non lo fa perchè non se la sente di fare uno sgarbo a Inzaghi a campionato in corso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Potrebbe voler aspettare mercoledì proprio perchè la risposta sarà un sì, ma in questo momento non lo fa perchè non se la sente di fare uno sgarbo a Inzaghi a campionato in corso.



Se fosse cosi ormai il danno è fatto, Inzaghi penso che al 99,9% va via manca poi solo una partita che non ha significato, io boh sono combattuta, da un parte sono convinta che non venga altrimenti avrebbe già accettato e poi vedendo le varie dichiarazioni per me è decisamente verso il no ma per evitare la mazzata anche per Berlusconi se avesse già accettato o almeno fosse più verso il si il gallo l'avrebbe detto invece mi sembra tipo "depresso",tiene li tutto sospeso, dall'altra parte boh ma se non viene perchè si incontrano cosi tante volte? non credo che giochino a briscola.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*




.


----------



## Dapone (28 Maggio 2015)

quanto mi farebbe godere vederlo sulla panchina della Roma già da questa stagione


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Maggio 2015)

Non capisco perchè Galliani si voglia coprire di ridicolo di continuo con cene, summit, dichiarazioni, interviste, quando sa da tempo l'esito negativo dell'operazione. Quando un allenatore dice che vuole stare fermo un anno non c'è nulla che lo può schiodare, non è una questione tecnica, semplicemente una questione di ricaricare le pile in vista della prossima grande sfida, che ad Ancelotti sicuramente non mancherà a partire dal 2016, visto le panchine prestigiose che si libereranno (lo stesso farà il suo collega Klopp). Ha ascoltato Galliani per affetto verso di lui e verso la società che lo ha reso grande, ma la sua scelta molto probabilmente è già presa e mercoledi la comunicherà a Galliani che alla fine non resterà nemmeno tanto sorpreso visto che questo tam-tam mediatico ha permesso comunque al suo padrone di andare spesso in tv a farsi pubblicità (tentativo vano visto i pochi voti che riceverà) e lui avrà sicuramente qualche piano B da annunciare nei prossimi giorni, magari proprio quell'Emery che ha vinto due EL di fila e che potrebbe fare al caso nostro per cominciare una seria rivoluzione senza andare a guardare sempre al passato, quando non si sa dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## siioca (28 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti per dire di no gli basta una sola volta, se insiste anche due ma non 5 volte. Secondo me è tutto fatto , si aspetta solo la fine del campionato per renderlo ufficiale, i 5 incontri sono serviti per programmare al meglio la stagione dato che Ancelotti starà un pò ai box per questo piccolo intervento.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani all'arrivo a Milano:"il 50% 50% che ha detto Ancelotti speriamo che possa diventare un 100%, abbiamo discusso di diverse cose. Deve effettuare questa operazione e dopo parlare con i medici, dopo l'operazione ci sentiremo per sentire la sua risposta, se non viene da noi si ferma per un anno cosi mi ha detto."*



Comunque a parte tutto se venisse il contratto annuale sarebbe un brutto segnale.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2015)

La risposta arriverà mercoledì, due giorni esatti prima della della premiazione UEFA. Io non credo che Galliani voglia ridicolizzarsi davanti al mondo a due soli giorni da tale evento... Non credo quindi che si vada per il no.. Si prepara un annuncio col botto. Forza Carletto che ti aspettiamo


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2015)

Hanno già la scusa pronta per il suo NO che oramai sanno da 3\4 giorni...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Maggio 2015)

Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano nel prendersi qualche giorno per decidere, quando è andato al PSG o al Real ha deciso in giornata? Avrà voluto studiare il Condor da vicino e avrà chiesto lumi ai propri informatori, avrà pure chiamato Pippo... e infatti non mi stupirei se rimanesse allenatore con Ancelotti manager.
Qui vicinato e famiglia siam tutti pronti a scrivere Berlusconi sulla scheda elettorale, se poi Carletto non arriverà vuol dire che abbiam sbagliato a votare


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2015)

Posto qui una gif condita da una ragionamento che mi ha fatto fare il buon [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]







Non ci avevo pensato, ma sembra a tutti gli effetti che Peppe Di Stefano (inviato Sky) stava ricevendo informazioni da Galliani su come stesse andando la trattativa, o meglio, si stava facendo dire che cosa doveva annunciare come notizia. (anche se non serviva questo per capire che il Gallo si porta i menestrelli dietro)
Ora, Peppe Di Stefano ha sempre ribadito che, nonostante gli sforzi stoici di Galliani, Ancelotti non verrà al Milan, esclusivamente perchè vuole prendersi un anno sabbatico. Ora le considerazioni da fare su quello che accadrà sono due:
- o Galliani gli ha fatto dire questo per dare risalto a quello che verrà ricordato negli annali come il più grande colpo del Condor, insomma, per dare un tono sensazionalistico all'annuncio
- o gliel'ha fatto dire per smorzare gli entusiasmi e mettere le mani avanti e far capire che, nonostante gli sforzi, Ancelotti rifiuterà per prendersi un anno sabbatico.


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (28 Maggio 2015)

secondo me a carlo gli si presenta un dubbio per il prossimo anno : 
- firmare con il bayern ( o simili) e quindi poter vincere le competizioni in cui milita ( con tutto quanto ne consegue )
o
-firmare con il milan , tornare da eroe , godere dell' appoggio incondizionato dei tifosi , ma giocarsi il campionato italiano e poi stare a vedere cosa accade 
io mi chiedo ::
se ci fossero davvero i cinesi dietro l'angolo, come mai ancelotti non firma al volo il contratto propostogli da zio fester???
Loperazione non conta niente se impellente avrebbe rescisso con il real nell'immediato


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (28 Maggio 2015)

ovviamente il bayern per la stagione 2016/17 ( quindi star fermo un anno ), e il milan per la stagione prossima


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, che ha seguito la trattativa a Madrid, ha detto a Sky: "Ancelotti al Milan è un sogno e probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani ha parlato di 50 e 50 come possibilità, ma Ancelotti non la pensa così. L'allenatore non è sembrato convinto. Non è un problema economico, ma di convincimento. C'è pessimismo, è un periodo particolare sotto diversi punti di vista."*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Posto qui una gif condita da una ragionamento che mi ha fatto fare il buon [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho pensato subito a queste due ipotesi quando ha parlato Di Stefano, e non vorrei illudermi ma quasi quasi propendo per la prima, non so perchè.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Posto qui una gif condita da una ragionamento che mi ha fatto fare il buon [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cosa certa è che ogni parola pronunciata da Di Stefano proviene dal ventriloquo Galliani.
Entrambe le opzioni sono valide,non ci resta che aspettare.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Maggio 2015)

*Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante. 
Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante.
> Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*



Con 50/60 mln non si compra la "spina dorsale"


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con 50/60 mln non si compra la "spina dorsale"



Per me sì. 3 giocatori da 20 mln, bisogna prendere quelli giusti però.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con 50/60 mln non si compra la "spina dorsale"


La situazione a mio parere è molto semplice. Se metti 150 milioni forse lotti subito per i vertici mentre con 50 60 milioni annui allora ricostruisci un passo alla volta e devo dire che non mi dispiacerebbe iniziare ogni dopo anno a migliorare e mirare sempre più in alto. In quest'ultimo caso a mio parere Ancelotti non ci viene


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La situazione a mio parere è molto semplice. Se metti 150 milioni forse lotti subito per i vertici mentre con 50 60 milioni annui allora ricostruisci un passo alla volta e devo dire che non mi dispiacerebbe iniziare ogni dopo anno a migliorare e mirare sempre più in alto. In quest'ultimo caso a mio parere Ancelotti non ci viene



Invece se il progetto è vero per me viene, tanto non deve dimostrare nulla a nessuno, è uno degli allenatori più vincenti della storia, non ha la smania di vincere subito.


----------



## Doctore (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante.
> Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*



ok ma basta parametri zero o ex giocatori bolliti....
Voglio che il milan compri un cartellino di un giocatore...possibilmente non un matri qualsiasi.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece se il progetto è vero per me viene, tanto non deve dimostrare nulla a nessuno, è uno degli allenatori più vincenti della storia, non ha la smania di vincere subito.



scusami mi sono espresso male, intendevo che io in questo caso punterei su altri come conte o emery, gente che cresce insieme alla squadra.


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante.
> Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*



Mi verrebbe da dire la trimurti parigina: Thiago, Verratti, Z.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi verrebbe da dire la trimurti parigina: Thiago, Verratti, Z.



Non credo che con 50 milioni li strappi al psg


----------



## koti (29 Maggio 2015)

50 milioni è una cifra sparata a caso da Pellegatti. 
Per convincere Ancelotti ce ne vorrebbero almeno il doppio.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con 50/60 mln non si compra la "spina dorsale"



Ci vorrebbe qualcosina in più. 

Thiago Silva a 30/35 milioni.
Ibra a 10/15 milioni (ha pur sempre 34 anni e vuole andarsene dal PSG)
Xhaka a 25 milioni

Oppure

Romagnoli a 15 milioni
Ibra a 10/15 milioni
Gundogan 20 milioni

Ma io sono convinto che il Milan farà di tutto per riportare indietro sia Ibra sia Thiago Silva.


----------



## PaulPauls (29 Maggio 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> io rimango dubbioso. Guarda caso la decisione, dopo 4 giorni e 5 summit, sarà dopo le elezioni come (quasi) tutti noi avevamo profetizzato. La soluzione può essere che Carletto ha detto no, ma gli hanno chiesto di comunicarlo in via ufficiale dopo le elezioni.Guarda caso il discorso delle possibilità al 50% l'ha tirata fuori Galliani... Carletto non ha fatto riferimento a percentuali...



Completemante d'accordo dopo il 31 non sentiremo più parlare ne di Ancelotti ne di mercato.
Spero tanto di sbagliarmi!!


----------



## gabuz (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante.
> Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*



Spero intendesse 50/60 milioni per giocatore...


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2015)

Forse 50/60 milioni per reparto basterebbero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Maggio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Spero intendesse 50/60 milioni per giocatore...





diavolo ha scritto:


> Forse 50/60 milioni per reparto basterebbero.



Beh,con 50-60 milioni non vinci lo Scudetto,ma arrivi agevolmente tra le prime tre,se spendi bene i soldi. Il solo Ibrahimovic (che tanto non arriverà mai) può farti arrivare terzo anche giocando da solo.


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non credo che con 50 milioni li strappi al psg



Le cifre che fa Pellegatti sono fuori della realtà. Ed infatti fonti piu' autorevoli parlano di oltre il doppio.


----------



## robs91 (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante.
> Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*



In origine furono 180 milioni,poi si passò a 120 milioni per alcune fonti e a 100 per altre.Ora siamo a 50-60 milioni.
Fra qualche settimana a quanto arriveremo?


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> In origine furono 180 milioni,poi si passò a 120 milioni per alcune fonti e 100 per altre.Ora siamo a 50-60 milioni.
> Fra qualche settimana a quanto arriveremo?



Lasciamo perdere Pellegatti... è puro e limpido come l'acqua fresca.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: ho avuto la possibilità di parlare con Ancelotti, ci sta pensando seriamente, vuole una spina dorsale forte con almeno un difensore, un centrocampista e un attaccante.
> Pellegatti ha poi aggiunto che con 50 60 milioni si lotta ai vertici in Italia.*



Non ha detto che 50-60 mln sarà il budget di mercato. Ha detto che con quei soldi puoi lottare per entrare nelle prime 3. Chiaro se fosse questo il budget di mercato Caletto avrebbe già spedito a Milano Galliani già dal primo giorno imho


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2015)

*Le parole di Ancelotti riportate da Il Giornale:"Se non fosse stato il Milan a cercarmi non avrei perso nemmeno un minuto per dire di no".*


----------



## Albijol (29 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,con 50-60 milioni non vinci lo Scudetto,ma arrivi agevolmente tra le prime tre,se spendi bene i soldi. Il solo Ibrahimovic (che tanto non arriverà mai) può farti arrivare terzo anche giocando da solo.



Abbiamo Galliani, che ha cannato il 95 per cento degli acquisti da tipo il 2004


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Ancelotti riportate da Il Giornale:"Se non fosse stato il Milan a cercarmi non avrei perso nemmeno un minuto per dire di no".*




.


----------



## Dapone (29 Maggio 2015)

quindi ora che l'ha perso questo minuto, che fa? dice no?


----------



## Brain84 (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Ancelotti riportate da Il Giornale:"Se non fosse stato il Milan a cercarmi non avrei perso nemmeno un minuto per dire di no".*



Da qui ancora non si capisce se propende per il si o per il no.

Può essere che intendesse dire che "per rispetto verso il Milan e la storia che ci lega, ho ascoltato tutto quello che mi ha detto Galliani ma ho detto di no"

La seconda ipotesi (per me quella più veritiera visti i 5 incontri) "avrei detto di no a tutti, tranne al Milan"


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me la storia è semplicissima:

Si opera, se si sente in forma accetta, altrimenti sta fermo un anno.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, l'entourage di Ancelotti avrebbe dichiarato che le possibilità di vedere il tecnico nuovamente al Milan ammontano allo 0,5%*


----------



## Gekyn (29 Maggio 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da qui ancora non si capisce se propende per il si o per il no.
> 
> Può essere che intendesse dire che "per rispetto verso il Milan e la storia che ci lega, ho ascoltato tutto quello che mi ha detto Galliani ma ho detto di no"
> 
> La seconda ipotesi (per me quella più veritiera visti i 5 incontri) "avrei detto di no a tutti, tranne al Milan"



Da come l ha detta, mi sembra più la prima ipotesi.
Però effettivamente come dici tu dopo 5 incontri il fatto che non abbia ancora detto NO, vuol dire che ci sta pensando seriamente e aspetta solo l'esito dell'intervento!.


----------



## folletto (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le parole di Ancelotti riportate da Il Giornale:"Se non fosse stato il Milan a cercarmi non avrei perso nemmeno un minuto per dire di no".*



A me pare un evidentissimo NO

Io la vedo così (purtroppo). Ci fossero stati veramente i soldi portati dai cinesi o da chi per loro Ancelotti sarebbe tornato di corsa e a piedi al Milan. La sua frase è chiara per me; al Milan non posso dire un NO secco ma io non posso tornare a Milanello per essere trattato come un Allegri qualsiasi.

E' finita ragazzi, mettiamocelo in testa, ci stanno lentamente portando alla rovina più totale. Nessun acquirente serio comprerà il Milan alle condizioni del nano malefico e di fester (se c'è una minima speranza viene dai figli di primo letto del nano, ma è davvero piccola)


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, l'entourage di Ancelotti avrebbe dichiarato che le possibilità di vedere il tecnico nuovamente al Milan ammontano allo 0,5%*



 Il Gallo a Madrid ha fatto la commedia dell'orrido

Comunque se in questi giorni si viene a parlare di qualche nuovo incontro con altri allenatori, allora sarà palese il NO di Ancelotti. Anche se figuriamoci se si viene a sapere qualcosa... di certo il Gallo i menestrelli in giro non se li porterà.


----------



## Butcher (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, l'entourage di Ancelotti avrebbe dichiarato che le possibilità di vedere il tecnico nuovamente al Milan ammontano allo 0,5%*



Non avevamo dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2015)

*Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*


----------



## Gekyn (29 Maggio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> A me pare un evidentissimo NO
> 
> Io la vedo così (purtroppo). Ci fossero stati veramente i soldi portati dai cinesi o da chi per loro Ancelotti sarebbe tornato di corsa e a piedi al Milan. La sua frase è chiara per me; al Milan non posso dire un NO secco ma io non posso tornare a Milanello per essere trattato come un Allegri qualsiasi.
> 
> E' finita ragazzi, mettiamocelo in testa, ci stanno lentamente portando alla rovina più totale. Nessun acquirente serio comprerà il Milan alle condizioni del nano malefico (se c'è una minima speranza viene dai figli di primo letto del nano, ma è davvero piccola)



non c era bisogno di cinque incontri più una aspettativa di altri 5 giorni per dire NO.
Il fatto che ci abbia pensato è un punto a favore la duo B&G, vuol dire che uno straccio serio di progetto l hanno presentato, altrimenti tutto questo ripensamento non ci sarebbe.


----------



## folletto (29 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> non c era bisogno di cinque incontri più una aspettativa di altri 5 giorni per dire NO.
> Il fatto che ci abbia pensato è un punto a favore la duo B&G, vuol dire che uno straccio serio di progetto l hanno presentato, altrimenti tutto questo ripensamento non ci sarebbe.



Carletto è troppo buono, si è solo prestato al teatrino. Ovviamente spero che tu abbia ragione ma.....per me non c'è nessun progetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, l'entourage di Ancelotti avrebbe dichiarato che le possibilità di vedere il tecnico nuovamente al Milan ammontano allo 0,5%*



 quindi Galliani è partito dal 10% ed è sceso a 0,5 si sarà confuso con il 50 % se ci sarà la conferma ( al momento c'è scritto avrebbe) finisce qui peccato ennesima presa in giro per il nulla  .


----------



## Ciachi (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*



Non solo!! Ha ,giustamente , aggiunto anche che il NANOpresidente l ultima volta l'ha cacciato via senza neanche telefonare una volta .perche,secondo lui!!!, avrebbe perso lo scudetto per la cattiva gestione di ronaldinho!!!!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*



Comunque se così dovesse essere per una volta cadremmo sempre in piedi...


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*



Serafini difficilmente quando si sbilancia sbaglia, ha conoscenze molto molto vicine. Sinceramente a me Conte non entusiasma, per me non riuscirebbe a riproporre il miracolo Juve. Preferirei un Emery per dire.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me la storia è semplicissima:
> 
> Si opera, se si sente in forma accetta, altrimenti sta fermo un anno.



credo anche io ... tutto dipenderà dall operazione


----------



## malbanese74 (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*



Come ho già scritto altrove, è tutta una montatura elettorale e dura da mesi. In ogni caso, manteniamo la calma e aspettiamo la prossima settimana. Io confido sempre in Marina Berlusconi e nel fatto che il nano è un imprenditore e che "il cuore" davanti al grano ceda il passo. Barbarella non fa testo perché è l'unica che deve cercarsi un futuro dopo la dipartita del grande vecchio e sa bene che una cessione significherebbe, nel medio periodo, uno suo allontanamento. Spero vivamente che Ancelotti non venga per non sporcarsi anche lui (dopo Seedorf e Inzaghi) con le nefandezze crepuscolari di quei due. Io sono convinto che cravatta gialla sia andato a Madrid implorando Carletto di reggergli il gioco di questo teatrino fino al 3, sempre per motivi elettorali, e lui solo per riconoscenza abbia accettato (schifando entrambi in cuor suo). Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*



non capisco perchè fare il teatrino con ancelotti se cmq lavorano anche su conte... non credo che al tifoso milanista faccia schifo l idea di avere conte allenatore dove aver visto e sopportato inzaghi...
e anche il retro pensiero delle elezioni mi lascia un po così ... nel senso sono sei regioni...non la carica a presidente del consiglio... boooh


----------



## robs91 (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Serafini durissimo e sicurissimo: quella Ancelotti è solo ed esclusivamente una farsa. Si è trattato solo di mera propaganda mediatica. Al contrario, la candidatura di Conte per la panchina del Milan è sempre forte ed attuale*



Se non trova una scusa accettabile(tipo calcioscommesse) Conte non si muove dalla Nazionale.Anche perchè altrimenti, a livello di immagine, ne uscirebbe malissimo.


----------



## Doctore (29 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> quindi Galliani è partito dal 10% ed è sceso a 0,5 si sarà confuso con il 50 % se ci sarà la conferma ( al momento c'è scritto avrebbe) finisce qui peccato ennesima presa in giro per il nulla  .



le percentuali di galliani hanno tutto un altro valore

al 99,9 % resta al milan


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (29 Maggio 2015)

ecco cosa succederà. Mercoledì diranno che Ancelotti ha detto no, poi diranno che galliani è riuscito a fargli avere un ripensamento e che si saprà tutto più avanti. Comunque sia, alla fine Ancelotti non tornerà e i 120 milioni sbandierati a destra e a sinistra per fare mercato spariranno come per magia.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano:"Il sogno Ancelotti, per il Milan, probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani dice che le possibilità sono del 50%. Ancelotti, però, non è così ottimista. Il problema non riguarda i soldi. E' essenzialmente di convincimento".*


----------



## Gekyn (29 Maggio 2015)

Ormai bisogna aspettare il 3 giugno, inutile fissarsi su percentuali inutili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Il sogno Ancelotti, per il Milan, probabilmente resterà tale. Galliani dice che le possibilità sono del 50%. Ancelotti, però, non è così ottimista. Il problema non riguarda i soldi. E' essenzialmente di convincimento".*



Di Stefano chiudi quella fogna, lo sanno pure i muri ma non c'è bisogno di sbandierarlo ogni santo minuto, tu e quell'altro servo di Pellegatti


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2015)

*Anche Khedira ne è certo:"Penso proprio che Ancelotti voglia fermarsi. Prendersi un anno sabbatico e riposarsi".*


----------



## sion (30 Maggio 2015)

e' inutile stare dietro alle parole di gente che non ne sa piu' di noi..a cominciare dagli pseudo giornalisti di sky.

mercoledi vedremo


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2015)

Costacurta su Ancelotti: "Credo possa essere stato convinto da Galliani"


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Maggio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Costacurta su Ancelotti: "Credo possa essere stato convinto da Galliani"



Ha anche fatto capire che è impossibile che arrivi Brocchi


----------



## robs91 (31 Maggio 2015)

Operazione di Ancelotti spostata a mercoledì,quindi la decisione potrebbe slittare secondo la gazzetta.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terminato l'ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti. Il tecnico, all'uscita dall'hotel, ha affermato:"Con Galliani sto sempre bene". Secondo Milan Channel, le possibilità di vedere Ancelotti sulla panchina del Milan 2015/2016 sono al 50%.
> 
> Il tecnico si è preso altro tempo. La risposta definitiva arriverà entro il prossimo 3 Giugno.
> 
> ...



secondo me dice no! e fa anche bene.. da noi perderebbe 15 anni di vita


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2015)

Tanto sanno tutti (compresi noi) che dirà di no, e ogni ora che passa il candidato numero uno sembra essere Brocchi... Prepariamoci all'ennesima stagione di mer.. ... 

Unica magra soddisfazione è che alle elezioni il nano lo voteranno davvero in pochissimi, almeno non ha guadagnato voti con la sua oscena campagna di false promesse


----------



## Serginho (31 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Operazione di Ancelotti spostata a mercoledì,quindi la decisione potrebbe slittare secondo la gazzetta.



La solita storia, per avere l'allenatore bisogna aspettare sempre metà giugno


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, l'operazione alla quale Ancelotti dovrà sottoporsi è stata spostata a Mercoledì 3 Giugno. Di conseguenza, la risposta al Milan potrebbe slittare ulteriormente. *


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2015)

La risposta sarà no è ovvio !
Come è ovvio che non arrivano i cinesi e che non spendiamo 120 milioni sul mercato....sono stati tutti teatrini montati ad arte per queste elezioni.
Prenderanno Baselli e altri 3\4 bidoni come lui e ci diranno che siamo ultra competitivi !
Scommessa ?


----------



## Jaqen (31 Maggio 2015)

Rimane Inzaghi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, l'operazione alla quale Ancelotti dovrà sottoporsi è stata spostata a Mercoledì 3 Giugno. Di conseguenza, la risposta al Milan potrebbe slittare ulteriormente. *



 allora che ci dia un risposta domani e basta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La risposta sarà no è ovvio !
> Come è ovvio che non arrivano i cinesi e che non spendiamo 120 milioni sul mercato....sono stati tutti teatrini montati ad arte per queste elezioni.
> Prenderanno Baselli e altri 3\4 bidoni come lui e ci diranno che siamo ultra competitivi !
> Scommessa ?



Ahhhhhh opinione interessante, nuova, non sapevo la pensassi così



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, l'operazione alla quale Ancelotti dovrà sottoporsi è stata spostata a Mercoledì 3 Giugno. Di conseguenza, la risposta al Milan potrebbe slittare ulteriormente. *



.


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhhhhh opinione interessante, nuova, non sapevo la pensassi così.



Bonera ha rinnovato,il primo grande acquisto è arrivato


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bonera ha rinnovato,il primo grande acquisto è arrivato



E gia fatto ?


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

*Corriere della Sera: L'operazione di Ancelotti, prevista per oggi, è stata posticipata a mercoledì. La risposta del tecnico di Reggiolo non sarà però posticipata, ma arriverà lo stesso giorno dell'operazione. Ancelotti sembra aver già deciso, e la risposta pare un "no".*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: L'operazione di Ancelotti, prevista per oggi, è stata posticipata a mercoledì. La risposta del tecnico di Reggiolo non sarà però posticipata, ma arriverà lo stesso giorno dell'operazione. Ancelotti sembra aver già deciso, e la risposta pare un "no".*



Tutto questo teatrino e perdita di tempo per un no gia previsto da una settimana in pratica. A questo punto mi chiedo cosa si siano detti Ancelotti e Galliani per 4 giorni di fila


----------



## Gekyn (1 Giugno 2015)

Perché non dirla oggi.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Perché non dirla oggi.



Perchè così rovina il soggiorno di Adrianone a Forte dei Marmi. Aspettiamo la fine della settimana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: L'operazione di Ancelotti, prevista per oggi, è stata posticipata a mercoledì. La risposta del tecnico di Reggiolo non sarà però posticipata, ma arriverà lo stesso giorno dell'operazione. Ancelotti sembra aver già deciso, e la risposta pare un "no".*



Beh, questo certifica che l'operazione è una scusa... del resto non avrebbe cambiato i piani di Ancelotti nel caso di permanenza al Real. Al massimo non l'avrebbe fatta, e con tale ipotesi non è un buon segno che ora l'abbia programmata.

Se la comunicazione arriva prima dell'oeprazione significa che la decisione, positiva o negativa, è già stata presa.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: L'operazione di Ancelotti, prevista per oggi, è stata posticipata a mercoledì. La risposta del tecnico di Reggiolo non sarà però posticipata, ma arriverà lo stesso giorno dell'operazione. Ancelotti sembra aver già deciso, e la risposta pare un "no".*



Quindi: Ancelotti no, Emery verso il Napoli e.... a noi? Quelli rimasti sono uno peggio dell'altro (Conte è inamovibile).


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: L'operazione di Ancelotti, prevista per oggi, è stata posticipata a mercoledì. La risposta del tecnico di Reggiolo non sarà però posticipata, ma arriverà lo stesso giorno dell'operazione. Ancelotti sembra aver già deciso, e la risposta pare un "no".*



Il no di Ancelotti sancirebbe in modo definitivo che non sono in arrivo capitali sostanziosi e soprattutto continui..quindi prepariamoci all'ennesima estate "alla Galliani"...


----------



## Djici (1 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi: Ancelotti no, Emery verso il Napoli e.... a noi? Quelli rimasti sono uno peggio dell'altro (Conte è inamovibile).



Il migliore ancora non ha trovato squadra (almeno ufficialmente). Voglio il tedesco.


----------



## kollaps (1 Giugno 2015)

Dal momento in cui Galliani è andato a Madrid, tutti, TUTTI, hanno remato contro...hanno sempre detto che era impossibile, che Ancelotti aveva già detto di no, che era tutta campagna elettorale.
Si è formato un alone di pessimismo incredibile...lo scenario adatto per annunciare l'assenso di Carletto, che assume ancora più scalpore.
Pensateci bene: non era forse il piano di Galliani e Berlusconi fin dall'inizio?


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Dal momento in cui Galliani è andato a Madrid, tutti, TUTTI, hanno remato contro...hanno sempre detto che era impossibile, che Ancelotti aveva già detto di no, che era tutta campagna elettorale.
> Si è formato un alone di pessimismo incredibile...lo scenario adatto per annunciare l'assenso di Carletto, che assume ancora più scalpore.
> Pensateci bene: non era forse il piano di Galliani e Berlusconi fin dall'inizio?



Quoto totalmente. Annuncio col botto prima della premiazione UEFA.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: L'operazione di Ancelotti, prevista per oggi, è stata posticipata a mercoledì. La risposta del tecnico di Reggiolo non sarà però posticipata, ma arriverà lo stesso giorno dell'operazione. Ancelotti sembra aver già deciso, e la risposta pare un "no".*



quanto devono tirarla lunga ancora sta buffonata ? 
massima delusione per carlo che si è prestato a questo teatrino.


----------



## kollaps (1 Giugno 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quoto totalmente. Annuncio col botto prima della premiazione UEFA.



Che senso avrebbe fare promesse prima delle regionali per poi non mantenerne neanche una?
Un uomo che vuole rilanciarsi lo farebbe? Con che credibilità ne uscirebbe alla faccia dei tifosi?
Alle prossime elezioni dovrebbe presentarsi con una maschera per la vergogna.
Valutate bene i pro ed i contro, prima di sbraitare con forza "è campagna elettorale!11"

Il 3, l'annuncio di Carletto.
Il 5, la premiazione con annesso discorso "torneremo a vincere la Champions con Ancelotti, ecc ecc"
Tutto in stile teatro berlusconiano (dell'orrore?)


----------



## Doctore (1 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Che senso avrebbe fare promesse prima delle regionali per poi non mantenerne neanche una?
> Un uomo che vuole rilanciarsi lo farebbe? Con che credibilità ne uscirebbe alla faccia dei tifosi?
> Alle prossime elezioni dovrebbe presentarsi con una maschera per la vergogna.
> Valutate bene i pro ed i contro, prima di sbraitare con forza "è campagna elettorale!11"
> ...



Ma negli ultimi giorni le voci in voga non erano ne ancelotti ne grossi acquisti alla ibra...Il tam tam mediatico era no ancelotti,sarri si,mhalovic e montella si o italmilan perche il presidente non vuole vendere...e come giocatori addirittura il rinnovo di bonera 
Se questa è campagna elettorale non è pro berlusconiana sicuramente.


----------



## kollaps (1 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma negli ultimi giorni le voci in voga non erano ne ancelotti ne grossi acquisti alla ibra...Il tam tam mediatico era no ancelotti,sarri si,mhalovic e montella si o italmilan perche il presidente non vuole vendere...e come giocatori addirittura il rinnovo di bonera
> Se questa è campagna elettorale non è pro berlusconiana sicuramente.



Se fosse stata tutta campagna elettorale, si sarebbero portate avanti le idee "Ancelotti sì, Ibra arriva" fino a ieri sera....non sarebbero usciti 50 nomi nell'arco di 2 giorni.
Ci sta che non si abbia fiducia verso gente che ha spesso mentito, ma in questo momento è diverso...abbiate fiducia!


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Giugno 2015)

è tutta una farsa, non mi fido di berlusconi silvio ed adriano galliani, li detesto piu di ogni altra cosa al mondo, devono sparire e affondare, dato che resteranno, continuerò a sperare nella sezione fallimentare del tribunale di milano, l'unica che può salvarci da morte praticamente certa.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

*Alciato su Twitter insiste: "Ancora parlano di Ancelotti-Milan..."





*


----------



## Fabregas (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter insiste: "Ancora parlano di Ancelotti-Milan..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi immagino la faccia di Alciato il giorno in cui Ancelotti viene al Milan e la cessione viene ufficializzata


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter insiste: "Ancora parlano di Ancelotti-Milan..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continuo a propendere per la sua ipotesi, come lo feci dal primo giorno.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter insiste: "Ancora parlano di Ancelotti-Milan..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuffa elettorale.

Spero che arrivi Guardiola (sogniamo un pò) ma credo che la realtà si rivelerà, come sempre, durissima.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se fosse stata tutta campagna elettorale, si sarebbero portate avanti le idee "Ancelotti sì, Ibra arriva" fino a ieri sera....non sarebbero usciti 50 nomi nell'arco di 2 giorni.
> Ci sta che non si abbia fiducia verso gente che ha spesso mentito, ma in questo momento è diverso...abbiate fiducia!



Beato te che sei ottimista, e non lo dico con ironia, te lo posso garantire... Comunque secondo me è tutta la solita pagliacciata in stile berlusconiano , ogni anno la stessa musica, con la differenza che quest'anno ha voluto esagerare


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter insiste: "Ancora parlano di Ancelotti-Milan..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ufficializzano Ancelotti, Alciato ci perde completamente la faccia. Se si espone così, qualcosa sa.

In ogni caso: Ancelotti, Conte, Klopp. Ed Emery, che già mi va un po' stretto. Il resto per me implica l'ennesima stagione scaricata nel cesso.


----------



## arcanum (1 Giugno 2015)

Conte vuol restare in nazionale e Klopp si vuol prendere l'anno sabbatico....la vedo molto male


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se ufficializzano Ancelotti, Alciato ci perde completamente la faccia. Se si espone così, qualcosa sa.
> 
> In ogni caso: Ancelotti, Conte, Klopp. Ed Emery, che già mi va un po' stretto. Il resto per me implica l'ennesima stagione scaricata nel cesso.



Sì, se non arriva uno tra Ancelotti ed Emery (Conte e Klopp out) la prossima stagione si può considerare un fallimento già a Giugno.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Il Giornale, a firma di Franco Ordine, la risposta al Milan da parte di Ancelotti arriverà domani (più probabile) o giovedì. Per mercoledì, invece, è fissata la nuova data dell'operazione. Intanto si moltiplicano le speranze di amici e collaboratori del tecnico, tra cui il figlio, che da sempre fanno il tifo per tornare a Milanello. Fino a mercoledì sera gli amici più fidati non credevano in un ritorno, giovedì invece si sono modificate le percentuali. Brocchi riscuote molto credito ma non al punto di essere considerato un'alternativa. *


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, se non arriva uno tra Ancelotti ed Emery (Conte e Klopp out) la prossima stagione si può considerare un fallimento già a Giugno.



Io aspeterei Montella.. poi cmq anche Montella non viene senza un budget importante per investire, in realtà senza investimento credo al Milan restiamo con Inzagui, Brocchi o al massimo un allenatore vero come Donadoni


----------



## Jack14 (1 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io aspeterei Montella.. poi cmq anche Montella non viene senza un budget importante per investire, in realtà senza investimento credo al Milan restiamo con Inzagui, Brocchi o al massimo un allenatore vero come Donadoni



Secondo me Donadono potrebbe essere il colpo di scena. Probabilmente sará indicato da Carletto qualora dica no. Anche Suma in un suo editoriale qualche giorno fa aveva stranamente fatto riferimento a Donadoni.


----------



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)

Pensate che bello se dopo tutta questa girandola di nomi arrivasse un bel Prandelli...


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Giugno 2015)

*Suma ironico su Ancelotti, a più riprese su Milan Channel: "Se a certi giornalisti chiedi 'che ore sono?' Ti rispondono 'Ancelotti non arriva...non ci pensa nemmeno'. E se Ancelotti dovesse diventare allenatore del Milan cosa succederebbe?"*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Suma ironico su Ancelotti, a più riprese su Milan Channel: "Se a certi giornalisti chiedi 'che ore sono?' Ti rispondono 'Ancelotti non arriva...non ci pensa nemmeno'. E se Ancelotti dovesse diventare allenatore del Milan cosa succederebbe?"*



E se si avverasse una cosa di quello che dici, cosa succederebbe?


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Suma ironico su Ancelotti, a più riprese su Milan Channel: "Se a certi giornalisti chiedi 'che ore sono?' Ti rispondono 'Ancelotti non arriva...non ci pensa nemmeno'. E se Ancelotti dovesse diventare allenatore del Milan cosa succederebbe?"*



E se ritiriamo fuori tutte le belinate tirate fuori nei tuoi stupefacenti editoriali tra luglio e settembre 2014 su Pippinzaghi cosa succederebbe caro Suma? Poi come se bastasse il solo Carletto a migliorare la situazione tragicomica in cui il Milan si trascina da anni


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Suma ironico su Ancelotti, a più riprese su Milan Channel: "Se a certi giornalisti chiedi 'che ore sono?' Ti rispondono 'Ancelotti non arriva...non ci pensa nemmeno'. E se Ancelotti dovesse diventare allenatore del Milan cosa succederebbe?"*



E se tornasse Ibra e rispolverassimo il bellissimo editoriale dopo la sua cessione cosa succederebbe?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Suma ironico su Ancelotti, a più riprese su Milan Channel: "Se a certi giornalisti chiedi 'che ore sono?' Ti rispondono 'Ancelotti non arriva...non ci pensa nemmeno'. E se Ancelotti dovesse diventare allenatore del Milan cosa succederebbe?"*



"Se Kakà va via ne arriva uno forte."


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E se ritiriamo fuori tutte le belinate tirate fuori nei tuoi stupefacenti editoriali tra luglio e settembre 2014 su Pippinzaghi cosa succederebbe caro Suma? Poi come se bastasse il solo Carletto a migliorare la situazione tragicomica in cui il Milan si trascina da anni



Fosse solo Inzaghi.

E' l'ultimo sulla faccia della terra che può aprire bocca su questo argomento.


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' l'ultimo sulla faccia della terra che può aprire bocca su questo argomento.



.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Giugno 2015)

*Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).

"Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*


----------



## Butcher (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).
> 
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*



Allora non viene


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).
> 
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*



Non ho parole, siamo veramente alla frutta. Questi pensano a fare i dispetti agli altri giornalisti, madonna quante mazzate gli darei...


----------



## Ciachi (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).
> 
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*




Che pagliacciate!!! Milan ch. è un ritrovo di buffoni!! Solo uno perbene c'era ed è finito tragicamente . Povero Claudio.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2015)

Le elezioni sono finite,dove sono i Cinesi ? Bruce Lee ? Miss cina ? mr. pink ? 120 milioni ? il faraonico calciomercato ?? Ma nn parla più berluscuni ?


----------



## Dapone (1 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Che pagliacciate!!! Milan ch. è un ritrovo di buffoni!! Solo uno perbene c'era ed è finito tragicamente . Povero Claudio.



tutto quello che ruota intorno al milan attualmente è una pagliacciata


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Non ci sono parole per descrivere quanto è ridicola questa immagine


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).
> 
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*




.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> tutto quello che ruota intorno al milan attualmente è una pagliacciata



Anche questo è vero....purtroppo!!!


----------



## malbanese74 (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).
> 
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*



Questa immagine è agghiacciante. Io non ho Milan Ch. (come non ho Sky o Mediaset Premium, tutte mollate nel 2013) ma non pensavo che fosse un covo di incapaci (lecchini sì). Mamma mia. Siamo diventati il Circo Togni della serie A.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> E se tornasse Ibra e rispolverassimo il bellissimo editoriale dopo la sua cessione cosa succederebbe?



succede che ibra in questi anni è maturato come uomo e non sarebbe piu uno spaccaspogliatoio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*



Speriamo che abbia ragione lui e i salmoni che risalgono non sia una metafora dei tifosi che abboccano...


----------



## il condor (1 Giugno 2015)

Mentre i nostri dirigenti fanno il circo con Ancelotti per ritrovarsi con un bel no, sembra che su Emery ci sia il Napoli.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan aspetta per Mercoledì, con poche speranze, la risposta di Ancelotti.*


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Mentre i nostri dirigenti fanno il circo con Ancelotti per ritrovarsi con un bel no, sembra che su Emery ci sia il Napoli.



non sembra, de laurentis è in spagna a parlare con lui


----------



## il condor (1 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> non sembra, de laurentis è in spagna a parlare con lui



ho messo sembra sperando che sia la solita bufalina campata in aria, ma evidentemente.......
Comunque è incredibile. Il napoli perso Benitez, dopo neanche un giorno dalla fine del campionato si muove subito mentre Galliani orchestra un circo per alcune settimane. Fortuna che con l'allenatore capiremo tutto. Ancelotti campagna dignitosa. Non Ancelotti dentro una fossa.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter insiste: "Ancora parlano di Ancelotti-Milan..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



questo qua sta ancora aspettando bee. 
ciao core alciato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Su Milan channel, Pellegatti: per il momento nessuna alternativa presa in considerazione dal Milan. Tutte le speranze sono riposte in Ancelotti (foto da twitter).
> 
> "Mi ha fatto vedere una foto di casa sua a Vancouver, si vede un fiume con i salmoni che salgono" (allusione pellegattiana=quotazioni al rialzo).*



Che non viene ormai mi sembra chiaro,la cosa che mi fa innervosire è che ancora non hanno chiuso questo teatrino ridicolo.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *


----------



## TheZio (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *



Bella sta guerra sky-servi channel 
Io credo che sia veramente tutto in ballo x via degli esiti dell'operazione.. Datemi pure del credulone...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *



A questo punto mi chiedo: ma fare le cose con un po' più di discrezione no eh ? sei andato a Madrid portandoti dietro mezza stampa italiana, dichiari pubblicamente che hai incontrato Ancelotti al solo scopo di riportarlo a Milano. Tutto questo per poi fare quest'ennesima figura da cioccolataio ? praticamente il remake della trattativa con Tevez: "Carlitos non mi tradisce" "facciamo le foto insieme" ecc...


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *


era già tutto previsto


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi chiedo: ma fare le cose con un po' più di discrezione no eh ? sei andato a Madrid portandoti dietro mezza stampa italiana, dichiari pubblicamente che hai incontrato Ancelotti al solo scopo di riportarlo a Milano. Tutto questo per poi fare quest'ennesima figura da cioccolataio ? praticamente il remake della trattativa con Tevez: "Carlitos non mi tradisce" "facciamo le foto insieme" ecc...



Ti rovescio il tema: fai venire un dirigente del Milan, lo trattieni quattro giorni e ben cinque incontri... per fare cosa? Se non sei convinto della opportunità di accettare l'incarico per preesistenti ragioni personali non lo fai nemmeno venire a Madrid, se il problema è la mancanza di garanzie tecniche, lo rilevi nei primi dieci minuti di conversazione del primo incontro e congedi il tuo interlocutore subito dopo, evitandogli la pessima figura fatta da quello a livello di comunicazione. Il teatro c'è stato, certo, ma chi ne è stato l'assoluto protagonista? Ho dei dubbi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *



Scontato, se voleva venire diceva si già la scorsa settimana.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *


Ancelotti è un allenatore tra i top-europa/mondo. Se accetta lui, dovrebbero accettare anche Simeone, Mourinho e simili. La stima conta fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *





Casnop ha scritto:


> Ti rovescio il tema: fai venire un dirigente del Milan, lo trattieni quattro giorni e ben cinque incontri... per fare cosa? Se non sei convinto della opportunità di accettare l'incarico per preesistenti ragioni personali non lo fai nemmeno venire a Madrid, se il problema è la mancanza di garanzie tecniche, lo rilevi nei primi dieci minuti di conversazione del primo incontro e congedi il tuo interlocutore subito dopo, evitandogli la pessima figura fatta da quello a livello di comunicazione. Il teatro c'è stato, certo, ma chi ne è stato l'assoluto protagonista? Ho dei dubbi.



Proprio sicuri che sia stato Ancelotti a far venire Galliani a Madrid ? o è il Gallo che si è autoinvitato ?


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ti rovescio il tema: fai venire un dirigente del Milan, lo trattieni quattro giorni e ben cinque incontri... per fare cosa? Se non sei convinto della opportunità di accettare l'incarico per preesistenti ragioni personali non lo fai nemmeno venire a Madrid, se il problema è la mancanza di garanzie tecniche, lo rilevi nei primi dieci minuti di conversazione del primo incontro e congedi il tuo interlocutore subito dopo, evitandogli la pessima figura fatta da quello a livello di comunicazione. Il teatro c'è stato, certo, ma chi ne è stato l'assoluto protagonista? Ho dei dubbi.



Vogliamo scaricare le colpe su Ancelotti? Per cortesia. Ancelotti aveva annunciato di volersi prendere un anno sabbatico, questo al di là dell'intervento che prevede tempi di recupero irrisori. Ha incontrato Galliani semplicemente perché "moralmente" obbligato, di certo non gli ha puntato una pistola alla testa e gli ha detto di restare 5 giorni a Madrid.
Lo sappiamo tutti com'è Ancelotti, è quello che non ebbe il coraggio di dire al Fenerbahce che rifiutava la loro offerta e se ne scappò dalla Turchia inventando una scusa. Quello che si chiuse in casa e faceva rispondere alla moglie. E' una persona molto riservata e troppo buona, non sa dire di no. Adesso lo facciamo passare come protagonista di questa disgustosa sceneggiata di Galliani? ma dai.


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2015)

Ma il sentore mediatico era gia propenso per il no da quando galliani è partito.


----------



## alessandro77 (2 Giugno 2015)

Carletto, per il tuo bene non venire.. io personalmente spero che dica di no intanto.. le minestre riscaldate al Milan non hanno mai funzionato


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *



.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Giugno 2015)

Sky,dopo la pessima figura di Alciato su Bee, si sta giocando molto anche sul "no" di Ancelotti, se fa la seconda toppata di questo tipo nel giro di un mese rischia seriamente di perdere credibilità, e Alciato di doversi trovare un altro lavoro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *





alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Carletto, per il tuo bene non venire.. io personalmente spero che dica di no intanto.. le minestre riscaldate al Milan non hanno mai funzionato



A mio avviso meglio una minestra riscaldata come Ancelotti che la stra grande maggioranza dei nomi mediocri che ci hanno accostato in questi giorni


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *



Si ma anche lui si sbrighi... se ha deciso, lo dica e basta...


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ma anche lui si sbrighi... se ha deciso, lo dica e basta...


Se la sua volontà è per il no, il silenzio è pregiudizievole e grottesco. C'è, c'era un modo diverso di fare queste cose. L'esitazione di Emery rispetto a De Laurentiis ha un significato: ha ricevuto offerte da almeno tre club diversi, ma è sotto contratto con il Siviglia, da cui attende una risposta su un eventuale rinnovo. Ma qui, con un contratto risolto e altre proposte gia' rifiutate, dopo cinque incontri con un club, che fa? Attende una settimana o quasi per dire il no da molti pronosticato da dieci giorni? Singolare.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: continuano ad arrivare segnali, anche nelle ultime ore, sulla decisione di Ancelotti. L'allenatore è sempre più orientato a dire NO al Milan. *



In questo momento Sky Sport non sa nulla a riguardo della decisione di Ancelotti.


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Giugno 2015)

scommetto che domani ufficializzeremo.....Donadoni


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Giugno 2015)

Ancelotti si opera domani, quindi sicuramente domani NON avremo la risposta definitiva.
Il teatrino si allunga.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Giugno 2015)

la colombo ha appena twittato che Ancelotti ha appena rifiutato.


----------

